# المنتديات الاجتماعية > كرسي الاعتراف >  " أعضاء الحصن " ضيوف كرسي الاعتراف

## غسان

_كرسي الاعتراف ..._ 
_استثنائيا سيتم استضافة جميع من مر على كرسي الاعتراف مرة واحدة لمدة شهر كامل .. وهم كما مروا بترتيبهم الزمني .._  
_حسان القضاة_
_العالي عالي_ 
_عمار قسايمة_
_مها_
_ايمن_ 
_سارة_
_ابونعيم_
_غسان_
_محمد القسايمة_ 
_سوسن_
_خالد الجنيدي_ 
_معاذ القرعان_
_ايات قاسم_ 
_زهرة التوليب_  
_الان من ترغب بسؤاله الرجاء كتابة اسمه بجانب الاسئلة .. ويمكنك ان تطرح نفس السؤال على اكثر من شخص .. ولكن ليس الجميع معا .. فالسؤال الذي لا يحدد صاحبه سيتم حذفه ..._  
_بعد ذلك وبعد انقضاء الشهر سنعود لاستضافة شخص واحد لمدة اسبوعين بناء على ترشيحات الاعضاء لمشرف المنتدى العام برسائل خاصة ..._

_نتمنى تفاعل الجميع ومرحبا بكل الضيوف على كرسي الاعتراف وطبعا بكل الاعضاء ..._

----------


## khaled aljonidee

انا بسأل ابو الغساسين :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 


ما رأيك بالحب بالنسبه الك انت؟ :SnipeR (62): 


اكتب كلمه لكل من الاعضاء السابق ذكرهم في ردك السابق؟ :SnipeR (62): 

انت كنت سابقا طالب من طلاب كلية الحجاوي ثم انتقلت الكم جامعة العلوم و التكنولولجيا في كلية الهندسه........من تفضل كلية الحجاوي ام كلية الهندسة في العلوم و التكنولوجيا؟ :SnipeR (62): 

ما سبب لكتابة 

هو لم يفعل .. وهي بريئة ... ترى من الجاني ..؟؟

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

فكره حلوة كثير اتكون الاسئلة بهذه الطريقة 

حتى اخلص امتحانات لدي جعبة من الاسئلة

انتظروني  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## غسان

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة khaled aljonidee  
_انا بسأل ابو الغساسين_ 


_ما رأيك بالحب بالنسبه الك انت؟_
_هو ما نسعى اليه دائما .. وعندما يطرق ابوابنا نفرط به بسهولة .. اتمنى ان اجد من يستحق حبي له .._  
_اكتب كلمه لكل من الاعضاء السابق ذكرهم في ردك السابق؟_
_حسان القضاة .. اكثر من يفهمني .. ووووو شكرا لك ... اتمنى ان يتحقق كل ما تسعى اليه .._ 
_العالي عالي .. بانتظار عودتك ..اشتقنالك .._ 
_عمار قسايمة.. اهلا بالرفيق والصديق ..لسى بستنى بعزومة ابوهلال  .._  
_مها .... كبيرة المنتدى واكثر من يحبه ..تروحي وترجعي بالسلامة .. كيف رضاكِ علينا ..؟؟_ 
_ايمن ..اشتقنالك واشتقنا لوجودك المميز ..  .. عقبال ما نشوفك عريس .._ 
_سارة .. موفقة بدراستك .. وعقبال التخرج .._ 
_ابونعيم ..الله يخليلك نعيم وتالا ..بانتظار مشاركاتك المتميزة .._ 
_محمد القسايمة.. هو الاخ والرفيق ..الذي يحلو المنتدى بوجوده .._ 
_سوسن .. الرفيقة سوسن .. مارح اكتب شي عن سوسن لانها فوق الوصف .._  
_خالد الجنيدي ..ابو الخل حبيبي ..والله جاي على بالي اقعد معك .._ 
_معاذ القرعان ..احلى شب بالمنتدى ..الصياد الله يخليلنا اياه .._ 
_ايات قاسم .. وين صايره تختفي ..؟؟ وما كثرت احمر_  
_زهرة التوليب .. هي الاخت والصديقة وابو شريك .. هي دينمو المنتدى .. هي من ينقلب المنتدى عند دخولها .. شو ماحكيت ما بوفيها حقها .. و لسى بستنى الباقي .. .._ 
_انت كنت سابقا طالب من طلاب كلية الحجاوي ثم انتقلت الكم جامعة العلوم و التكنولولجيا في كلية الهندسه........من تفضل كلية الحجاوي ام كلية الهندسة في العلوم و التكنولوجيا؟_ 
_بالتأكيد جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا هي الافضل .. والحمدلله لم اندم على انتقالي لها .. لانها رغبتي منذ الاساس .._ 
_ما سبب لكتابة_  
_هو لم يفعل .. وهي بريئة ... ترى من الجاني ..؟؟_ 



_هي قصة عشتها .. وتركت جرحا كبيرا في داخلي .. حتى انها غيرت من غسان ..._

_وبعد انتهاءها .._

_لعب ابطالها دور البريء .. وخرجت انا المذنب_ ...  


ابو الخل ..مشكور على اسئلتك ... واستنى الهجمة المرتدة ..

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> _معاذ القرعان ..احلى شب بالمنتدى ..الصياد الله يخليلنا اياه .._


بزعل منك .. انا احلا شب  :Eh S(2):

----------


## غسان

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammad qasaimeh  
_بزعل منك .. انا احلا شب_ 


_طيب .. انته وياه سوا .._

----------


## saousana

> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammad qasaimeh  
> _بزعل منك .. انا احلا شب_ 
> 
> 
> _طيب .. انته وياه سوا .._


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

حلو

----------


## غسان

_سؤال موجه لعمار .._  
_مين هو الحلو .. ..؟؟_ 
_ابوحميد ولا معاذ...؟؟؟_

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

الحلو هالفكره الجديده لكرسي الاعتراف ..

----------


## غسان

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ammar Qasaimeh  
_الحلو هالفكره الجديده لكرسي الاعتراف .._


__ 

_ جهز حالك ..؟؟  .. حتى اخلص امتحانات .._

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان  
_اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ammar Qasaimeh  
الحلو هالفكره الجديده لكرسي الاعتراف ..


 




جهز حالك ..؟؟ .. حتى اخلص امتحانات 


.. 
_


 :Db465236ff:  هيني جاهز .. بستنا شو وراي  :SnipeR (51):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

الاسئله الان لعمار


عمار....انت صاحب شخصيه قوية جداً...........و انا سعيد جداً كوني صديق لك

الحب(الطرف الاخر) هل هو موجود في حياتك الان؟


عندك استعداد تتزوج بنت من غير ما تحبها؟؟؟؟بس بعد الزواج ممكن تحبها؟؟؟؟ام انك تريد الحب اولاً ثم الزواج؟؟؟؟؟؟


قدوتك بالحياه...........من؟


عمرك خسرت صديق مقرب منك؟؟؟؟


بعمرك اخطأت بحق انسان؟؟؟؟؟؟

عمار..........راضي عن نفسه حالياً؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


كلمهه تكتبها دائماً عندما تمسك القلم؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

_الاسئله الان لعمار 


عمار....انت صاحب شخصيه قوية جداً...........و انا سعيد جداً كوني صديق لك
وانا اسعد شكريات ابو الخل

الحب(الطرف الاخر) هل هو موجود في حياتك الان؟

لا بطمنك ما في اي قصة الحب 
عندك استعداد تتزوج بنت من غير ما تحبها؟؟؟؟بس بعد الزواج ممكن تحبها؟؟؟؟ام انك تريد الحب اولاً ثم الزواج؟؟؟؟؟؟
هو بصراحه ما بخفيك الزواج عن حب غير الزواج عن عادات وتقاليد, اكيد بالاول بفضل الزواج عن حب 

قدوتك بالحياه...........من؟
ما في شخص محدد لانه ما في شخص كامل..

عمرك خسرت صديق مقرب منك؟؟؟؟
لا

بعمرك اخطأت بحق انسان؟؟؟؟؟؟
 الانسان بغلط اكيد لكن حاليا ما بتذكر
عمار..........راضي عن نفسه حالياً؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

اجمالا الحمد لله
كلمهه تكتبها دائماً عندما تمسك القلم؟؟؟؟؟
اكثر شي بكتب اسمي



_

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> بزعل منك .. انا احلا شب


طبعا  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

كيفك
عندي سؤال واحــد :-
- ما هو ردك على الوضع الراهن؟؟

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Zhrt_ALm6r  
_



كيفك

عندي سؤال واحــد :-
- ما هو ردك على الوضع الراهن؟؟


_


 اذا كان الكلام موجه الي انا تمام.
لكن شو قصدك بالوضع الراهن ممكن بس توضيح

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> طبعا


خلص شهادة مها بتكفيني  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

محمد القسايمه


في اللقاء الاول الذي جرى بيننا في الامسيه الشعريه للأخ الغالي حسان القضاه

شعرت انك لا تقبل التغيير على نفسك 

هل أنت كذلك؟؟؟


محمد القسايمه

على ما يبدو انك تعيش قصة حب مع فتاه و لكنها من طرف واحد 

الى متى؟؟؟؟؟؟


قدوتك بالحياه............من؟


ضع لي اجمل قصيده عندك؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

خالد , اسئلتك موجهه الك :

الحب(الطرف الاخر) هل هو موجود في حياتك الان؟


عندك استعداد تتزوج بنت من غير ما تحبها؟؟؟؟بس بعد الزواج ممكن تحبها؟؟؟؟ام انك تريد الحب اولاً ثم الزواج؟؟؟؟؟؟


قدوتك بالحياه...........من؟


عمرك خسرت صديق مقرب منك؟؟؟؟


بعمرك اخطأت بحق انسان؟؟؟؟؟؟

خالد..........راضي عن نفسه حالياً؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


كلمهه تكتبها دائماً عندما تمسك القلم؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## آلجوري

شكرا غسان ع الفكرة الحلوة ..  :Smile: 
وبعد إذنكم وعشان ما يزعلوا مني بعض الأعضاء أستغل هاي الفرصة وأرد على الأسئلة إلي نسألت إلي وما رديت عليها...
بتسمحولي ولا لأ  :SnipeR (94):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جوري  
_



شكرا غسان ع الفكرة الحلوة .. 

وبعد إذنكم وعشان ما يزعلوا مني بعض الأعضاء أستغل هاي الفرصة وأرد على الأسئلة إلي نسألت إلي وما رديت عليها...
بتسمحولي ولا لأ 


_


 اولا مبروك هلاسم واللقب الجديد... ثانيا تفضلي

----------


## آلجوري

مرحبا أيات بدي أسألك أسئلة : 
هلا بزهرة النرجس ... تفضلي 

من هي أيات قاسم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

آيات ... فتاة مضى من عمرها 21 ربيعا ... أدرس نظم معلومات إدارية بجامعة البلقاء التطبيقية فرع الحصن-سنة ثالثة 

ما الذي لا يعجبك بأيات وتتمني أن يتغير ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


عصبيتها... وطيبة قلبها

كم نسبة التفاؤل عندك ؟؟؟؟؟؟

بحاول دائما أكون من النوعية المتفائلة ... لكن مو دائما بتصيب معي ... ودائما حظي بالدنيا بكون الحظ الأصعب وهاد ع فكرة بشهادة إلي حولي ... هاي المسألة واضحة جدا نصيبي هيك ..
بس بحاول ما أثبت هاي الفكرة براسي :Eh S(2): 

ماذا تعني لك الصداقة ؟؟؟؟


تعني لي حق وعطاء ... أمن وعون ... محبة وإخاء 

من أكثر صديقة تحبيها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

سارة 

هل تحبين الجامعة والتخصص الذي أنت بة ؟؟؟؟؟؟


بحب جامعتي  :Smile:  ... وتخصصي حلو ... كان دايما نفس أدرس هندسة ديكور ... لكن دخلت نظم ...برأي كل تخصص في مجال للإبداع فيه وهاي السياسة إلي بحبها 

هل تودين أن تغيري حياتك ؟؟؟؟


أود تغيرها بأشياء كثيرة ... أتمنى ذلك 

وأخيرا 
ماذا تعني لك هذة الأسماء :
مها 

رفيقة درب وفية ...


محمد 

أكتر شخص قريب إلىقلبي من اخوتي 

بابا

بابا ... حياتي كلها


تمارا 


تمتومة ... بحبك كتير ... أصفر يا أصفر  :Db465236ff: 


أكون شاكرا لك عند إجابتك على هذة الأسئلة


وأنا شاكره لأسئلتك  :Smile:

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ammar Qasaimeh  
_اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جوري  




اولا مبروك هلاسم واللقب الجديد... ثانيا تفضلي
_


 الله يبارك بعمرك يا رب هاد أولا 
وشكرا لحسان ع اللقب الحلو تانيا 
ويزيد فضلك تالتا  :Smile:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

ايات قاسم,,

كيفك وشو اخبارك ؟

لفت انتباهي تعلقك بأسم جوري, ما هو سر هذا التعلق وهل تفضلينه على اسمك(ايات)؟

هل يحصل من تتعاملي معه  على ثقتك من اول تعامل ؟ ام يدخل امتحان ايات للمستوى وعلى اساسه تقرري؟

كلمه توجيها لكل من:

ايات 
مها
سوسن
تمارا
زهرة التوليب
عمار
محمد قسايمه
حسان
غسان
خالد 

لو خيرناكي ترجعي لليرموك او تضلي بالبلقاء \ الحصن شو بتختاري؟
اقرب شخص الك من عيلتك من هو؟
مواصفات فارس الاحلام بأختصار ؟

----------


## آلجوري

رساله او كلمه لكل من:

ايات قاسم


أفيقي قبل فوات الأوان .
 

مها


تروحي وترجعي بالسلامة يا قلبي 

تمارا


لو في منك ثنين بطيبة قلبك كان الدنيا بخير 


محمد قاسم


انسان عبقري ... أحزن عندما أرى أن هذه القدرات مهدورة 

محمد قسايمه

تمنياتي أن أراك بأعلى المراتب لأنك بتستاهل 

حسان القضاه


حسان ... شاعرنا المتميز ومديرنا الراقي .. الله يديمك بكل خير 

عمار قسايمه


قوي الملاحظة ... لا أتردد أن أطلب منك أي خدمة  :Smile: 

معاذ القرعان


شكرا على نغمة الموبايل ومبروك التميز  :Smile: 

زهرة التوليب


مشرفة متميزة ... بتمنى بالأيام الجاي متعرف أكتر ع بعض  :Smile: 

معاذ ملحم


مشرف نشيط ... يعطيك العافية  :Smile: 

غسان القضاه


مبروك المنصب الجديد ... إنت قدها ... وأفكارك جميلة وكاسرة للروتين 

 
سوسن

خلصي امتحانات بسرعة عشان اجي من السعودية وأنزل أنا وياك ع فلسطين لحالنا  :Db465236ff: 


ضياء العمري

مو قاتل حالي ...... :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 


علا العتوم

فتاة طيبة جدا ومحبوبة ... التعرف بها مكسب  :Smile: 


طبعا السؤال الاول دائما سهل.. :Db465236ff: 

أكيد  :Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

ما هي احلى كلمة قيلت لك ؟؟؟


الله يرضى عليك 
 


كيف هي ايات في حيااتها خاارج المنتدى ؟؟


لا أختلف كثيرا عن داخل المنتدى ... نفس التقيم لشخصيتي الي بسمعوا من الناس بسمعو من الأعضاء
طيبة ... ما بحب الغلط وخصوصا بالألفاظ ... الاحتفاظ ببعض الحدود بالتعامل ... 
عصبية جدا عند الخطأ ... أحاول دائما تحسين علاقتي بالله والعمل على نفسي 
 

ما هي اعلى المرااتب العلمية في نظرك ؟؟


دائما هناك جديد بالعلم ... والعالي في هذا المجال يتواجد دائما من هو أعلم منه 
لكن من استطاع ان يصل إلى ما يردي ويقوي ارادته وصبره للرقي ويجتهد على نفسه يستحق أنا يكون في أعلى المراتب 



ما هو موقفك من خياانة اقرب النااس الى قلبك ؟؟



أنا انسانه وطبيعي راح أحس بقليل من الألم والظلم ... لكن والبنهاية أكون على ثقة أنه هو من خسر ولست أنا 


ما هي تاثير هذه الكلمات في قلبك : الصداقة , الخيانة , الكذب , التواضع , الاردن , فلسطين , السعودية


الصداقة ... عهود وثيقة 
الخيانة ... صورة للحقيقة
الكذب ... من استهان به ... استهان بكل شئ
التواضع ... فن وثقة بالنفس 
الأردن ... صديقات لا أنساهم بها
فلسطين ... قبل أن تكون أصلي هي جرح اسلامي 
السعودية ... الوطن 


متى كانت اجمل لحظات حياتك لي عودة  :Smile: 


أيام الطفولة ... والأيام الجميلة جاي إن شاء الله
بانتظار عودتك معاذ ... شكرا  :Smile:

----------


## آلجوري

ايات كم مرة احسست نفسك ظالمة ؟

كثيرا جدا ... أنا من الأشخاص الي حتى لو ما أذيت بحس دائما بتأنيب الضمير بأقل المواقف 
وخصوصا لما أتصرف بعصبية وبعدها أهدى

----------


## آلجوري

ايات قاسم,, 
يا نعم  :Smile:  


كيفك وشو اخبارك ؟ 

أنا منيحة والحمد لله كيفك إنت  :Smile:   


لفت انتباهي تعلقك بأسم جوري, ما هو سر هذا التعلق وهل تفضلينه على اسمك(ايات)؟ 

اسم جوري كنت أستعملو بكثرة كاسم أعجبت فيه وذلك نابع من اعجابي بورد الجوري الراقي المخملي طيب الرائحة الحساس بعدها صار من أسماء الدلع عند أهلي ومتداول بالتالي أصبح جزء مني ومن منا لا يحب الدلال وخصوصا لما ترتبط متل هاي الأسماء بذكريات جميلة وتعيش معك 
لكل من آيات وجوري رونقه أحب كلاهما ...  


هل يحصل من تتعاملي معه على ثقتك من اول تعامل ؟ ام يدخل امتحان ايات للمستوى وعلى اساسه تقرري؟ 

يدخل امتحان آيات طبعا ... وبداخلي وبدون شعور من الطرف الأخر أقيم مستوى العلاقة كيف يجب أن تكون وأحدد تصرفاته التي اريد أن يتعامل معي بها بحيث تكون ردورد أفعال لسلوكي معه والوضع بيمشي  :Smile:  ... عمار جد افهمت شو قصدي ؟؟؟!!  :Smile:  


كلمه توجيها لكل من: 
ايات 
الله يهديك  

مها 

ترجعي بالسلامة  

سوسن 

تخلصي فاينل ع خير  

تمارا 

صاحبة التعبير الراقي الجميل 

زهرة التوليب 
انسانة متميزة  

عمار 

عقبال ما تحلينا بالرخصة  :Smile:  

محمد قسايمه 

وانت كمان يا دكتور خلص فاينل بسرعة ..  :Smile:  

حسان 

شخص متميز  

غسان 

يتقدم بهدوء  

خالد 

خالد  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  في موضوع مجنني نفسي يرسي فيه على بر الشاطر بيعرف شو هو  :Db465236ff:  

لو خيرناكي ترجعي لليرموك او تضلي بالبلقاء \ الحصن شو بتختاري؟ 

طبعا طبعا طبعا بضل بالبلقاء الحصن بحبها أكتر من اليرموك بميت مرة وبكامل ارادتي تركت اليرموك واخترت الحصن دون أي ضغوط من أي نوع  

اقرب شخص الك من عيلتك من هو؟ 

والدي ... وهلا هو ناوي يضربني لأني قاعد ع النت وسايبهم  :Db465236ff:  

مواصفات فارس الاحلام بأختصار ؟ 


سبق وجاوبت على هالسؤال ... نسخة كوبي بيست عن والدي  :Smile:  

شكرا عمار  :Smile:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

شكرا ايات على الاجابه, واكيد فهمت قصدك  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

اقتباس:
محمد القسايمه 

عيونه  :Bl (3): 





> في اللقاء الاول الذي جرى بيننا في الامسيه الشعريه للأخ الغالي حسان القضاه 
> 
> 
> شعرت انك لا تقبل التغيير على نفسك 
> 
> هل أنت كذلك؟؟؟





*كلا مخطئ انت يا صديقي ، انا احب التغيير جدا سواء في شخصيتي الداخلية او المظهرية او حتى الفكرية الا بعض المسلمات طبعا* 


*انا اعتبر نفسي مجنون تغيير واكرة الروتين جدا جدا فلك هذه الامثلة :* 


*1- مش راسي على بر : ربيت شوارب ، شوارب مع لحية ، شوارب مع سكسوكة ،* 


*سكسوكة بدون شوارب ، وفي اللايام الحالية حالق كل اشي* 


*2- صدفت فترة ازهقت من حالي كل يوم اروح على الجامعة ممشط شعري شكل :*


*لورى ، على جنب ( طالب نجيب) ، لقدام ( مثل الصغار) ، بكريم ، بدون كريم وفي الايام الحالية مطول شعري* 


*3- ديكور غرفتي لازم اغيره كل فترة* 


*بس سؤال الك : من اين تولد لديك هذا الانطباع ؟* 

محمد القسايمه




> على ما يبدو انك تعيش قصة حب مع فتاه و لكنها من طرف واحد





> اقتباس:
> 
> 
> 
> الى متى؟؟؟؟؟؟





ربما .. ولكن الجانب الذي يدعو الى الاستغراب الذي تقصده ليس احادية الطرف 
وهنا احب دائما ان اذكر جملة قالها جبران خليل جبران : يعشق الرجل في حياته امراتين الاولى موجوده في خياله فقط و الثانية لم تُخلق بعد 
فقد تكون هذه الصورة الخيالية .. لم تُخلق بعد

اقتباس:



قدوتك بالحياه............من؟


بكل سذاجة الاطفال اقولها : ابي ، لانني بالفعل لم ارَ بحياتي شخصية حكيمة ذكية صبورة جميلة قوية مثل ابي ، خصوصا بعد ان دخلت تخصص الطب
واقولها بسذاجة الاطفال ايضا : اتمنى ان اصبح مثل ابي 

اقتباس:




ضع لي اجمل قصيده عندك؟؟؟؟؟



هنالك الكثير من القصائد التي احبها واراها اجمل ما كتبت مثل ، وقد يكون اختيار واحدة فقط امر صعب للغاية ولكن ان كان لابد ، فلك هذه القصيدة :


*تلك هي حبيبتي*


*ما عدت لخطوب الزمان ذاكراً مذ*

*أفرغت عيناكِ جام الطفولة عليا*


*فكأن القمر هوى على كتفي*

*ونجوم الكون تستعر بين يـــديا*


*فما رأت عيناي يوما مزيجَ*

*طفولةٍ و أنوثةٍ كالحلم خرافــيا*


*وخدين بلونهما حرت فكأنهما*

*ضربٌ من الفجر به الزهر نديا*


*وقاتلي ومعذبي فيك كبرياءٌ*

*زادك فوق جبروت الجمال رقيا*


*فأراه بين مفاتن الحسن كغمامة*

*ترخي على الورود وقاراً قدسيا*


*وعيناك كلما وصفتهما بشيء*

*قال لي الجمال هما أسمى لديا*


*وثغرك إن أشرقت منه الالىء*

*باسما بات نور الشمس خفــــيا*


*قالوا مالنا نراك بالورد صرت*

*مغرما تجمع منه الأحمرَ الــورديا*


*قلت انثر الوردَ و استجدي*

*بريقه علني اجد للخدين نِداً سويا*


*لكني رأيت سنابلَ الرمان*

*على وجنتيها تعب الاحمر ريّا*


*فلولا خديها ما عبـــق نرجسٌ*

*ولا زهى بقاني اللون وردٌ جــــــوريا*


*و لولا تغريد شفتيها ما شدا*

*طائر ولا طاب لمسمعٍ لحنٌ شجيا*


*فإذا ناظرت الشمسَ زاد ضياءُها*

*وإذا أعرضت بات الخلق بليل ابديا*


*وبيدها إذا طاولت النجومَ لغاية*

*بان من اردانها الأبيضَ النقـــــيا*


*كأنها أذا رقد الثقلين ليلهم راحت*

*تجمع كل ياقوتٍ و لؤلؤ ماســـيا*


*ثم تداريه أذا حلَّ الصباحُ بوجنتيها*

*فان جانبت وجهها صار البريق جليا*


*ومن ظلام الليل تسرق الخيوطَ*

*فتنسجها للعيون رمشاً مخملــــيا*


*ومن القمر تجني النورَ شهداً*

*وفوق الجبين بعضُ النجوم حُليا*


*تلك هي سيدة قلبي وذا*

*بعضُ ما كُتِبَ عن جمالها الأزلــــيا*


*فهي وجدانٌ بالروح تخفق*

*لو رُمت إبدال ذاتي بقيت فيا*

----------


## saousana

> سوسن
> 
> خلصي امتحانات بسرعة عشان اجي من السعودية وأنزل أنا وياكع فلسطين لحالنا


 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

بس ملاحظة لخالد الجنيدي 

كل العجقة اللي صارت بالرد على اسئلتك صارت لانك مستعمل خطي 
وانه اكتب بخير خطي مستحيل  :SnipeR (30): 

فعمرك انته ولا حد من الاعضاء يستعمل خطي  :SnipeR (30): 

امّا سولافة !!!

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

رجعتلك 
_ هل تعتقد انك سيئ ..؟؟ 
_ هل هزمك احساسك في يوم من الايام ..؟؟ 
_ مستحيل اسامحك لمن تقولها ..؟؟
_ انت ولا شيء بحياتي . . لمن تقولها ..؟؟ 
_ متى اخر مره بكيت ..؟؟ 
_هل انت مستاء من نفسك ..؟؟

----------


## غسان

_الرجاء من الاخت زهرة المطر تحديد صاحب السؤاال .. حتى يتسنى له الاجابة .._

----------


## عُبادة

> بس ملاحظة لخالد الجنيدي 
> 
> كل العجقة اللي صارت بالرد على اسئلتك صارت لانك مستعمل خطي 
> وانه اكتب بخير خطي مستحيل 
> 
> فعمرك انته ولا حد من الاعضاء يستعمل خطي 
> 
> امّا سولافة !!!


مهو خالد بنص الكتابة خلص قلمه وما لقى غير قلمك يكتب فيه :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
ودور عليك مشان يقولك بس انت كنت نايم وما حب يصحيك :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ammar Qasaimeh  
_خالد , اسئلتك موجهه الك :_

_الحب(الطرف الاخر) هل هو موجود في حياتك الان؟__ كان،اما الان فهو مجرد صديق ليس الاو لن يكون أكثر من صديق_
_عندك استعداد تتزوج بنت من غير ما تحبها؟؟؟؟بس بعد الزواج ممكن تحبها؟؟؟؟ام انك تريد الحب اولاً ثم الزواج؟؟؟؟؟؟_
_ الحب اولاً ثم الزواج__قدوتك بالحياه...........من؟_
_ والدي__عمرك خسرت صديق مقرب منك؟؟؟؟__ نعم. صديقي عمر رحمه الله._
_بعمرك اخطأت بحق انسان؟؟؟؟؟؟__اخطأت بحق نفسي و بالغت بالخطأ كمان__خالد..........راضي عن نفسه حالياً؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟_
_ ابداً__كلمهه تكتبها دائماً عندما تمسك القلم؟؟؟؟؟__كنت اكتب اسمها،اما الان فلا أعرف ماذا سأكتب عندما أمسك القلم._

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

مرحبا شكلة ما حد بده يسالني  :Eh S(2): 
رح امارس مواعبي فيكوا بس ارجع

----------


## The Gentle Man

سؤال الك يا مها
في حدا بنزل على الضفه بهيك وقت

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة The Gentle Man  
_سؤال الك يا مها
في حدا بنزل على الضفه بهيك وقت
_


 :Db465236ff:  عادي

----------


## The Gentle Man

على كل حال الحمد لله على السلامه

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة The Gentle Man  
_على كل حال الحمد لله على السلامه_


 :Eh S(2):  يعني الي بسمع بقول خايف يعني علي :Db465236ff:

----------


## The Gentle Man

لا 
مش خايف
بحكي يا رب تروح وما ترجع  :Cry2: 
بلكي هالمنتدى تريح منك  :Cry2:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة The Gentle Man  
_لا 
مش خايف
بحكي يا رب تروح وما ترجع 
بلكي هالمنتدى تريح منك 
_


 :Bl (14):  على قلبك قاعد لو متت برجعلك شبح  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):

----------


## The Gentle Man

خايف احلم بالليل فيكي
واحلم كوابيس من وراكي

----------


## آلجوري

كأنه الدردشة بالحانة ... أنا هيك بتذكر !!
أنسة مها ومسيو جنتل مان !!!

----------


## The Gentle Man

روحي شوفي شو صار فيني بعد ما طلعتك من السجن يا انسه

----------


## khaled aljonidee

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة maha  
_اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة The Gentle Man  
لا 
مش خايف
بحكي يا رب تروح وما ترجع 
بلكي هالمنتدى تريح منك 



 على قلبك قاعد لو متت برجعلك شبح 
_


 هاي قويه :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

الاسئلة الان لغسان ...( على القافية :Db465236ff:  )  
بعد معرفتي بك شخصيا .. غسان شخصية جميلة ودودة .. لبق و مريح بالتعامل .. و من خلال عدة نقاشات دارت بيننا تبين غسان المدرك جيدا لواقعه و الذي يخطط بشكل بنّاء يتناسب مع المعطيات الحالية و المستقبلية  
اول اشي كيف حالك  :Db465236ff:  
- السؤال الذي لا بد منه دائما : أين غسان من الحب .. ؟  
- فكرة متشبثة بك منذ الطفولة .. اصبحت لديك مسلمة حتمية .. وفجأة تطايرت امام عينيك بثانية .. هل تضعها بسلة مهملاتك .. ايضا خلال ثانية ؟  
- الكلام .. والنظرات المفوهة .. والصمت ؟ ايها ابلغ واعمق برأيك ؟  
- الذكريات الجميلة و الذكريات المؤلمة .. لأيهما تبتسم ؟ 
- مدالية حلوة كثير ، عجبتك ، سعرها 50 دينار ، ومعك مصاري و الحمد لله ، بتشتريها ولا بتخليها بنفسك  
- الصديق الذي ينبض قلبه لشريانك .. موجود بحياتك ام لا ؟  
- هل ممكن تتزوج بدون رضى الاهل ، علماً انك بتحبها و متأكد 100% انها هيه المناسبة  
- مرة شفت لون عيونك خضر .. همه خضر ولا انا بتخيل  :Db465236ff:

----------


## saousana

> - مرة شفت لون عيونك خضر .. همه خضر ولا انا بتخيل



 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ريمي

بدي اسئل سؤال لجميع من هم في كرسي الاعتراف يعني القاعدين على الكرسي وأرجو انكو لما يجي دوري على الكرسي لالالالاتسألوني زيها أوك....أوك
كم مـــــــــــــــره رسبـــــــــــــتم في المدرسه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
شو كنت تسوي يوم تنطرد من الصف ...؟؟؟
شو هدفكـ من الحياه؟
اخرسؤال*
كم مرة بكيت في المدرسة ؟؟

----------


## The Gentle Man

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حلا  
_بدي اسئل سؤال لجميع من هم في كرسي الاعتراف يعني القاعدين على الكرسي وأرجو انكو لما يجي دوري على الكرسي لالالالاتسألوني زيها أوك....أوك
كم مـــــــــــــــره رسبـــــــــــــتم في المدرسه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
شو كنت تسوي يوم تنطرد من الصف ...؟؟؟
شو هدفكـ من الحياه؟
اخرسؤال*
كم مرة بكيت في المدرسة ؟؟
_


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
مبين كنت مبدعه بالمدرسه

----------


## khaled aljonidee

كم مـــــــــــــــره رسبـــــــــــــتم في المدرسه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

وله مره :Icon31: 

شو كنت تسوي يوم تنطرد من الصف ...؟؟؟

عادي...اطلع اضحك او اتهاوش مع الاستاذ :Icon31:  :Icon31: 
شو هدفكـ من الحياه؟

حالياً....اخلص دراستي في الجامعه و بعدين لكل حادث حديث
اخرسؤال*
كم مرة بكيت في المدرسة ؟؟

كثيييييييييير....خاصه لما كنت صغير :Icon31:

----------


## آلجوري

_بدي أسأل سؤال لجميع من هم في كرسي الاعتراف يعني القاعدين على الكرسي وأرجو انكو لما يجي دوري على الكرسي لالالالاتسألوني زيها أوك....أوك__يعني موت جماعي ...يلا ... وما راح نسألك زيها راح نسألك إلي أصعب منها_ _كم مـــــــــــــــره رسبـــــــــــــتم في المدرسه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟__ولا مرة ...__شو كنت تسوي يوم تنطرد من الصف ...؟؟؟__أطلع أضحك... لأني بكون حاسة بنشوة الانتصار اني استفزيت المدرسة لدرجة مو قادرة ترد علي_ _أو جاريني بطريقي للإدارة عشان نكمل هوشة هناك__شو هدفكـ من الحياه؟__ارضاء أمي وأبي على جميع المستويات ..._ _اخرسؤال*__كم مرة بكيت في المدرسة ؟؟__كتير ... بس مو وأنا صغيرة ... لما أختي مرضت وبطلت تجي المدرسة كنت دايما أمر من صفها وأبكي_ _شكرا حلا على هالأسئلة إلي رجعتنا لوراااا كتييييير_

----------


## آلجوري

سؤال موجه لخالد ...

ما عندك أطول من هالتوقيع ؟؟!!!

وسؤال ثاني ... بعدك مو راسي ع بر ؟؟!!

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حلا  
> _بدي اسئل سؤال لجميع من هم في كرسي الاعتراف يعني القاعدين على الكرسي وأرجو انكو لما يجي دوري على الكرسي لالالالاتسألوني زيها أوك....أوك 
> كم مـــــــــــــــره رسبـــــــــــــتم في المدرسه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> شو كنت تسوي يوم تنطرد من الصف ...؟؟؟
> شو هدفكـ من الحياه؟
> اخرسؤال*
> كم مرة بكيت في المدرسة ؟؟
> _


 :Db465236ff:  يسلموا يا حلا على الاسئله حلوين...


_بدي اسئل سؤال لجميع من هم في كرسي الاعتراف يعني القاعدين على الكرسي وأرجو انكو لما يجي دوري على الكرسي لالالالاتسألوني زيها أوك....أوك 

كم مـــــــــــــــره رسبـــــــــــــتم في المدرسه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ مممم ولا مره
شو كنت تسوي يوم تنطرد من الصف ...؟؟؟ ما عمري انطردت
شو هدفكـ من الحياه؟ اهداف كثيره اولها اخلص البكالوريوس..
اخرسؤال*
كم مرة بكيت في المدرسة ؟؟ والله يا حلا ما بتذكر , بس بتوقع مرتين ثلاث ايام الصف الاول والثاني وهيك يعني


_

----------


## زهرة النرجس

بعد إذنكوا بدي أسأل أكمن سؤال بتمنى تجاوبوا عليهن 
 من هو أعز شخص على قلبك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ما هو أساس الصداقة لديك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ما هو اللون المميز لديك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هل تحب التخصص الذي أنت بة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ما هو بيت الشعر المفضل لديك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ما هي الحكمة التي تؤمن بها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## آلجوري

> _شو كنت تسوي يوم تنطرد من الصف ...؟؟؟ ما عمري انطردت_


شو يا مؤدب... ما اعرفتك والله  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ريمي

بدي احط كمان 5اسئلة اوك ...اوك

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حلا  
_



بدي احط كمان 5اسئلة اوك ...اوك


_


 اوك

----------


## ريمي

1 شو طبيخك اليوم؟؟
شو اكتر اشي حبيته بحياتك من العاب او صور اذا قدرة تحط صور فرجينة؟
عمرك وانت صغير فكرت السافر مع واحد من اصحابك؟؟؟
عمرك وانت بتحط كريمة احة بوجهك؟
عمرك سبيت على امك وابوك؟؟

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حلا  
_1 شو طبيخك اليوم؟؟
شو اكتر اشي حبيته بحياتك من العاب او صور اذا قدرة تحط صور فرجينة؟
عمرك وانت صغير فكرت السافر مع واحد من اصحابك؟؟؟
عمرك وانت بتحط كريمة احة بوجهك؟
عمرك سبيت على امك وابوك؟؟
_



_1 شو طبيخك اليوم؟؟       مقلوبه
شو اكتر اشي حبيته بحياتك من العاب او صور اذا قدرة تحط صور فرجينة؟ العاب GTA صور ما في شي محدد
عمرك وانت صغير فكرت السافر مع واحد من اصحابك؟؟؟ لا
عمرك وانت بتحط كريمة احة بوجهك ؟ما فهمت السؤال
عمرك سبيت على امك وابوك؟؟ لالالالالالا
_

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جوري  
_شو يا مؤدب... ما اعرفتك والله_ 


 بتفكريني زيك؟ :SnipeR (19):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جوري  
_سؤال موجه لخالد ...

ما عندك أطول من هالتوقيع ؟؟!!!

عم بحاول اصغر فيه بس مو راضي

 

وسؤال ثاني ... بعدك مو راسي ع بر ؟؟!!

لا رسيت و الحمد لله
ستكون مجرد صديقه ليس أكثر_

----------


## khaled aljonidee

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهرة النرجس  
_بعد إذنكوا بدي أسأل أكمن سؤال بتمنى تجاوبوا عليهن 

من هو أعز شخص على قلبك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

صديقي محمد عمر(و هو في المنتدى باسم koori)
ما هو أساس الصداقة لديك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

اشياء كثيره منها الاحترام و الادب و هدوء الشخص 
ما هو اللون المميز لديك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ازرق
هل تحب التخصص الذي أنت بة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

نعم
ما هو بيت الشعر المفضل لديك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

المال و الحياة المرفهة هي حلمكِ

و لكن خسارةً هذا الحلم سيفنى و ينتهي

و ستبقين الي بالمشاعر تنتمي

ما هي الحكمة التي تؤمن بها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

while there is a life
there is a hope_

----------


## khaled aljonidee

_1 شو طبيخك اليوم؟؟_

_اوزي

شو اكتر اشي حبيته بحياتك من العاب او صور اذا قدرة تحط صور فرجينة؟

العاب كثيره و الصور ما في شي محدد عندي
عمرك وانت صغير فكرت السافر مع واحد من اصحابك؟؟؟
لا

عمرك وانت بتحط كريمة احة بوجهك؟

مش فاهم السؤال
عمرك سبيت على امك وابوك؟؟

اعوذ بالله__
_

----------


## آلجوري

بعد إذنكوا بدي أسأل أكمن سؤال بتمنى تجاوبوا عليهن


إذنك معك ... سمي بسم الله وادخلي ع الأسئلة  :Smile: 
 
من هو أعز شخص على قلبك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


أهلي 


ما هو أساس الصداقة لديك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


الحب في الله 


ما هو اللون المميز لديك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


الأسود 


هل تحب التخصص الذي أنت بة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


ماشي حاله ... حببت نفسي فيه 


ما هو بيت الشعر المفضل لديك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

هو من الشعر العامي ... 

أنا باقي وأظل أبقى على جور الحزن حمال ..
ولاني من صنوف الي بسهولة ينفجر صبره ..
وأنا والله من صغري عرفت إن الرجال أفعال ..
وعرفت إن الفتى لله ... ما غير الله يفك أسره 


ما هي الحكمة التي تؤمن بها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


ليس السقوط دائما بمعنى الفشل والدليل ... سقوط المطر 

شكرا تمتومة ع الأسئلة  :Smile:

----------


## آلجوري

_1 شو طبيخك اليوم؟؟_


_مقلوبة .. تفضلي_ 
_ 

شو اكتر اشي حبيته بحياتك من العاب او صور اذا قدرة تحط صور فرجينة؟


الصور كتير ... بس الألعاب لو شو ما تقدموا بالألعاب ما في بعد رجل الفطر ( سوبر ماريو )

عمرك وانت صغير فكرت السافر مع واحد من اصحابك؟؟؟


مع صاحباتي لا وأنا صغيرة مع أهلي ... وأنا كبيرة مع صاحباتي 



عمرك وانت بتحط كريمة احة بوجهك؟


والله شوفي وركزي معي .. هو في بعض الأحيان نعم وغالبا لا بس ان كان الموضوع معقد ما بعمل شي ..... بس شو السؤال  شكلو السؤال للشباب عن كريمة الحلاقة تبعت الوجه 


عمرك سبيت على امك وابوك؟؟


لا ما سبيت .... ممكن عصبت بس ما سبيت ... وهاد زمان

يسلمووو حلا ع الأسئلة اللطيفة _

----------


## غير مسجل

سلا م 

انا بدي اسال صديقتي ايات قاسم

مين اغلى صاحبه عندك؟


كم جبتي في dss نظم دعم القرار؟



شو امنيه حياتك؟

----------


## آلجوري

سلا م 


يا هلا ..  :Smile: 
 


انا بدي اسال صديقتي ايات قاسم


تفضلي ... بس ما اعرفتك ؟؟!! 


مين اغلى صاحبه عندك؟


سبق وحكيت .. سارة ..



كم جبتي في dss نظم دعم القرار؟


ما بعرف ... ليش طلعوا العلامات ؟؟!!  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 





شو امنيه حياتك؟


أمنيه وحدة ... أن يتحقق شي بداخلي .. عشان أتم سعيدة بحياتي 



شكرا ع الأسئلة ... بس مين انت ؟؟!!
وإذا طلعت العلامات خبريني  :Eh S(2):

----------


## آلجوري

سؤال إلى جوري


عيونها لجوري .. تفضلي اسألي  :Smile: 
 

هل أنتِ متسامحة أو إلى أي حد انت متسامحة مع الاخرين :Icon14:  :Icon14:  :Icon14: 


أنا متسامحة إلى حد كبير ... أؤمن بأنه لاشيئ يستحق الحقد أو الضغينة أو الكره وترك أثر بالنفس عن الأخرين ...
التسامح يكسب السعادة لنفسي قبل غيرها ... أقدر دائما وأخذ بعين الاعتبار العشرة والمعزة التي كانت قائمة ... لكن هذا لا يمنع أن لا أعمم هذه القاعدة على كل المواقف .. فلكل مقام مقال ... وبعض المقامات تستدعي التغير لا التسامح .... لكن الغالب ... متسامحة نعم وقلبي طيب  :Eh S(2): 

شكرا يا أحلى نسمة ... سعدت بالتعرف عليك  :Smile:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammad qasaimeh  
_الاسئلة الان لغسان ...( على القافية ) 

بعد معرفتي بك شخصيا .. غسان شخصية جميلة ودودة .. لبق و مريح بالتعامل .. و من خلال عدة نقاشات دارت بيننا تبين غسان المدرك جيدا لواقعه و الذي يخطط بشكل بنّاء يتناسب مع المعطيات الحالية و المستقبلية  
اول اشي كيف حالك  
- السؤال الذي لا بد منه دائما : أين غسان من الحب .. ؟  
- فكرة متشبثة بك منذ الطفولة .. اصبحت لديك مسلمة حتمية .. وفجأة تطايرت امام عينيك بثانية .. هل تضعها بسلة مهملاتك .. ايضا خلال ثانية ؟  
- الكلام .. والنظرات المفوهة .. والصمت ؟ ايها ابلغ واعمق برأيك ؟  
- الذكريات الجميلة و الذكريات المؤلمة .. لأيهما تبتسم ؟ 
- مدالية حلوة كثير ، عجبتك ، سعرها 50 دينار ، ومعك مصاري و الحمد لله ، بتشتريها ولا بتخليها بنفسك  
- الصديق الذي ينبض قلبه لشريانك .. موجود بحياتك ام لا ؟  
- هل ممكن تتزوج بدون رضى الاهل ، علماً انك بتحبها و متأكد 100% انها هيه المناسبة  
- مرة شفت لون عيونك خضر .. همه خضر ولا انا بتخيل_ 





غسانو ليش بعدك مش مجاوب  :SnipeR (70):

----------


## غسان

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammad qasaimeh  
_الاسئلة الان لغسان ...( على القافية ) 

بعد معرفتي بك شخصيا .. غسان شخصية جميلة ودودة .. لبق و مريح بالتعامل .. و من خلال عدة نقاشات دارت بيننا تبين غسان المدرك جيدا لواقعه و الذي يخطط بشكل بنّاء يتناسب مع المعطيات الحالية و المستقبلية  
اول اشي كيف حالك 
 الحمدلله تمام التمام .. ومشكور على الاطراء ..الذي قد لا استحقه ..  

- السؤال الذي لا بد منه دائما : أين غسان من الحب .. ؟ 
 الحب دائما موجود في داخلنا .. ولكن اين الشخص الذي يستحقه ..؟؟؟؟ اتمنى ان اجده ..

ولكن لابد ان اذكرك بأنه ليس كل ما يقال عنه حب هو حب ..فأنا عندما احب .. احب بصدق .. 

- فكرة متشبثة بك منذ الطفولة .. اصبحت لديك مسلمة حتمية .. وفجأة تطايرت امام عينيك بثانية .. هل تضعها بسلة مهملاتك .. ايضا خلال ثانية ؟ 
 بالتأكيد لا ... حتى انني قد لا اضعها في سلة المهملات ابدا .. فأنا لا افرط بشيء لي بسهولة حتى لو كانت مجرد افكار وتخيلات ..وحتى لو كانت خاطئة ..

- الكلام .. والنظرات المفوهة .. والصمت ؟ ايها ابلغ واعمق برأيك ؟ 
 لكل منهم تأثيره .. قد يكون الصمت هو الابلغ والاعمق .. وايضا للنظرات المفوهه تأثيرها الكبير .. ولكن لابد للكلام ان يخرج احيانا ..

- الذكريات الجميلة و الذكريات المؤلمة .. لأيهما تبتسم ؟
 انا ابتسم بداية لكل الذكريات ..استمر بالابتسام بالجميلة منها .. اما في الذكريات المؤلمة تتحول الابتسامة الى حزن او ألم اوندم .. حسب طبيعة الموقف والذكرى .. 

- مدالية حلوة كثير ، عجبتك ، سعرها 50 دينار ، ومعك مصاري و الحمد لله ، بتشتريها ولا بتخليها بنفسك 
 بشتريها ليش اخليها بنفسي ..

- الصديق الذي ينبض قلبه لشريانك .. موجود بحياتك ام لا ؟ 
 موجود الحمدلله .. 3 هم انا وانا هم ... امجد وهشام وغالب .. 

- هل ممكن تتزوج بدون رضى الاهل ، علماً انك بتحبها و متأكد 100% انها هيه المناسبة 
 اكيد .. بتزوجها  .. بحبها  ومناسبة 100% .. الاهل اخر شي بيرضوا ..

 بس اهلي الحمدلله تاركين النا حرية الاختيار في جميع القرارات المصيرية .. 

- مرة شفت لون عيونك خضر .. همه خضر ولا انا بتخيل_ 



__  
_عيوني عسلي .. انته بتتخيل .._ 

_ابوحميد مشكور على اسئلتك المميزة فعلا .. واستنى اسئلتي .._

----------


## غسان

_بعتذر محمد عن التأخر بالاجابة .. بس حتى خلصت امتحانات واخذت نفس .._

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> _بعتذر محمد عن التأخر بالاجابة .. بس حتى خلصت امتحانات واخذت نفس .._


شكرا غسان  :SnipeR (49):

----------


## غسان

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حلا  
_بدي اسئل سؤال لجميع من هم في كرسي الاعتراف يعني القاعدين على الكرسي وأرجو انكو لما يجي دوري على الكرسي لالالالاتسألوني زيها أوك....أوك
كم مـــــــــــــــره رسبـــــــــــــتم في المدرسه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ولا مرة الحمدلله ..
شو كنت تسوي يوم تنطرد من الصف ...؟؟؟
كمان مش متذكر اني انطردت .. كنت طالب نجيب..
شو هدفكـ من الحياه؟
كثيرررر .. ومنها التخرج ..اخرسؤال*
كم مرة بكيت في المدرسة ؟؟
_


_ بكيت .. اكثر من مرة .._

_شكرا حلا على الاسئلة .._

----------


## غسان

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهرة النرجس  
_بعد إذنكوا بدي أسأل أكمن سؤال بتمنى تجاوبوا عليهن 

من هو أعز شخص على قلبك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اهلي وصحابي الي ذكرتهم ..
ما هو أساس الصداقة لديك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
الحب والتفاهم الكامل ..
ما هو اللون المميز لديك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
الاحمر والاسود ..
هل تحب التخصص الذي أنت بة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اه .. بس كنت حاب كهرباء اكثر ..
ما هو بيت الشعر المفضل لديك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ولقد ذكرتكِ والرماح نواهل مني....وبيض الهند تقطر من دمي ..
فوددت تقبيل السيوف لانها.... لمعت كبارق ثغركِ المتبسمِ .. 
ما هي الحكمة التي تؤمن بها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟_


_ من يفرط بحريته من اجل الامن لا يستحق ايا منهما .._

----------


## غسان

_زهرة التوليب ..الرائعة دائما_

_ مساء الخير .._ 
_/_
_/_
_/_ 
_زهرة التوليب .. بداية ما هو اهم ما حققته حتى الان ..؟؟_ 
_بعد ما تحصلي على الماستر .. في نية للدكتوراة ..؟؟؟_ 
_الارق .. هل يزورك كثيرا .. وبماذا تفكرين اثناءه ..اذا كانت الاجابة نعم ؟؟؟_ 
_ايهما تفضلين .. الزواج التقليدي ام_ _الزواج العاطفي ..؟؟ولماذا ؟؟؟_ 
_لاي درجة انتي متسامحة ..وما هو اكثر ما يزعجك من المجتمع ..؟؟؟_ 
_الحظ او (( الشنص )) .. لاي درجة تؤمنين به او تعتمدي عليه .. وهل انت محظوظة ..؟؟؟_ 
_اجمل صفة بزهرة وابشع صفاتها ..؟؟؟_ 
_في شي معين بتتمني يصير بالمنتدى وما صار ..؟؟؟_ 
_من هم افضل 10 اعضاء بالمنتدى .. عشرة بس لا اكثر ولا اقل ._ 
_ما هي افضل 10 مواضيع بالمنتدى ..؟؟_  
_هل سيأتي اليوم الذي ستعلن فيه زهرة التوليب عن اسمها الحقيقي ..؟؟_ 
_صراحة .. هل ندمتي يوما على وجودك بمنتديات الحصن .. ومتى ..؟؟_ 
_سؤال فني .. لمين بتسمعي ..؟؟؟_  
_لاي درجة انت راضية عن نفسك ..؟؟؟_ 
_على فكرة الباقي لسى بستنى فيه .._

----------


## غسان

_مها .. المتألقة دائما .._
_ مساء الخير .._

_*_
_*_
_*_ 
_كثيرة هي الاحلام .. ما هي اهم احلامك التي تحققت ..؟؟ وما هي اهم احلامك التي لم تتحقق ..؟؟ وما هي اهم احلامك التي لن تتحقق ..؟؟_  
_شو ردة فعلك لما شوفتي طلب القبول الموحد .. هندسة اتصالات .. كلية الحصن .._
_هل انت راضية عن وجودك بها الان .. ؟؟_  
_بعد البكالوريس في نية للدراسات العليا .. ولا على قطاع العمل مباشرة .. ؟؟_ 
_شو رح تعملي بأول راتب الك ..؟؟_ 
_من هو قدوتك بالحياة .. ومن هو الشخص الاكثر تأثيرا بمها .؟؟؟_ 
_لاي درجة انتي متسامحة ..وما هو اكثر ما يزعجك من المجتمع ..؟؟؟_ 
_اجمل صفات مها وابشع صفاتها .؟؟_ 
_سؤال عملتيله استفتاء .. هل مها فعلا عصبية ..؟؟ اذا كان نعم .. سببتلك عصبيتك مشاكل .. ام انها ضرورية ..؟؟_ 
_هل تؤمنين بالحظ .. ولاي درجة انتي محظوظة ..؟؟_ 
_الصداقة والحب ..؟؟ ايهما تختارين اذا كان عليك ذلك .. ولماذا .؟؟؟_ 
_ماذا تمثل منتديات الحصن بالنسبة لمها ..؟؟_ 
_افضل عشر اعضاء بالمنتدى برأي مها ..؟؟_ 
_لمين بتسمعي .. غير عبدالحليم و ((جبار )) .._ 
_اكثر اسم لبنت واسم لشب .. بتحبيهم ..؟؟_ 
_لاي درجة انت راضية عن نفسك ..؟؟؟_ 
_متى رح ترجعي للاردن ..؟؟ بالسلامة ..؟؟_

----------


## غسان

_الرفيق عمار فسايمة .. مساء الخير .._

_*_
_*_
_*_

_ماذا يمثل لك كل من:_

_كلية الحصن .._
_كندا .._
_اربد الثانوية .._
_منديات الحصن .._
_الانترنت .._
_بيت يافا .._
_محمد قسايمة .._

_((الحب عن طريق الانترنت )).. ما رأيك بهذا العنوان ...؟؟_

_وجود والدك بأعضاء الهيئة التدريسية لكلية الحصن .. نعمة ام نقمة لك ..؟؟ ولماذا ..؟؟_

_مالشيء الذي تمنيته ولم يتحقق ..؟؟_

_اهم صفات عمار التي يجهلها الكثيرون ..؟؟؟_

_ماهي اهم اولوياتك بعد التخرج ..؟؟_

_من هو قدوتك بالحياة .. ومن هو الشخص الاكثر تأثيرا بعمار .؟؟؟_ 
_من هم افضل عشر اعضاء بالمنتدى  ..؟؟

لمين بتسمع هالايام ..؟؟؟_

_ايهما تفضل .. الزواج التقليدي ام الزواج العاطفي ..؟؟ولماذا ؟؟؟_

_متى كانت اجمل اللحظات التي عشتها ..؟؟ ومتى كانت اتعس اللحظات التي عشتها ..؟؟_

_كلمة او لقب او نصيحة .. الي بدك اياه ..اكتبها ل:_

_خالد الجنيدي_
_زهرة التوليب_
_معاذ ملحم_ 
_مها_
_ايات قاسم_
_سوسن_
_المتميزة_
_برادايس_
_احمد الزعبي_
_مهدي_
_حلم حياتي_
_العالي عالي_
_عبادة_
_حلا_
_حسان_
_محمد قسايمة_
_عبدالله قسايمة_
_محمد حورية_
_ضياء العمري_
_ربيع_
_جنتل مان_
_مدحت_
_غسان_

_كأني كثرت اسماء .._

----------


## غسان

_محمد القسايمة .._
_الرفيق والصديق ..الذي يحلو المندى بوجوده ..._
_مساء الخير.._ 
_كثيرة هي الدموع التي ذُرفت من عينيك ..لماذا ..؟؟ الا يحق لنا ان نفرح .؟؟ ام انه يجب ان نأخذ الحزن بحسباننا حتى ونحن في اجمل لحظات سعادتنا ..؟؟؟_ 
_بعد عناء ست سنوات في كلية الطب ... مالذي ستسعى اليه.. السفر للخارج للتخصص ام الامتياز ثم الالتحاق بالصحة اوالخدمات الطبية.. ام العمل بالبكالوريس .. اما ماذا.؟؟؟؟_ 

_سألتك مرة عن نيسان .. واحسست انك تضايقت من كلمة (( تختبىء )) .. بداية .. هل تضايقت فعلا ..؟؟_
_تحدث لي عن حبك لنيسان ..وماهو اكثر ما تحبه بها..؟؟_ 
_متى يكون محمد في افضل حالاته ..؟؟_ 
_ومتى كانت اجمل لحظات حياتك التي عشتها .. وابشع لحظات حياتك التي عشتها ..؟؟_ 
_حكمة تؤمن بها كثيرا ..؟؟_ 
_ايهم اجمل ..البارحة ام اليوم ام غدا .._ 
_هل انت:_ 
_متفائل_
_متردد_
_نيرد_
_مبادر_
_صاحب فضل على احد_
_حامل ذنب احد_ 
_ماهو اكثر ما يلفت نظرك بالشخص الذي تتكلم معه ..؟؟_ 
_الانطباع الاول .. لاي درجة يكون صحيح عندك ..؟؟_ 
_ما رأيك ب_ 
_تشافيز_
_اوباما_
_محمد حسني مبارك_
_معمر القذافي_
_هيكل_ 
_الامير حسن_
_خالد مشعل_
_حسن نصر الله_
_تيري هنري..  بعرف انك ماعرفته.._ 

_من هو قدوتك بالحياة .. ومن هو الشخص الاكثر تأثيرا بك..؟؟؟_ 
_من هم افضل عشر اعضاء بالمنتدى ..؟؟_

_لمين بتسمع هالايام ..؟؟؟_


_هل انت راضٍ عن نفسك ..؟؟؟_

----------


## غسان

المرة الجاي ... الاسئلة لسوسن وخالد وايات .. جهزولي حالكم .. :Icon2:

----------


## coconut

_محمد القسايمة_ 

_بالتوفيييييق_

_ بحياتك المهنية و ان شاء الله تتوفق لحتى تواصل_ 

_دراستك_

_ سرني التعرف اليك عن قرب بواسطة اسئلة الكل هنا_

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

_الرفيق عمار فسايمة .. مساء الخير .._

_*_
_*_
_*_

_ماذا يمثل لك كل من:_

_كلية الحصن ..       جامعتي  _ 
_كندا ..                 دوله عشت فيها 6 سنوات ومدرجه ضمن خطط المستقبل_ 
_اربد الثانوية .. اااااااااااااااااااه على ايامها  مدرستي لعامين_ 
_منديات الحصن ..بيتي الالكتروني_
_الانترنت ..ادمان_
_بيت يافا ..بيتي واهلي_ 
_محمد قسايمة ..اقرب شخص الي وبدكو اسراري عنده_

_((الحب عن طريق الانترنت )).. ما رأيك بهذا العنوان ...؟؟دمار_

_وجود والدك بأعضاء الهيئة التدريسية لكلية الحصن .. نعمة ام نقمة لك ..؟؟ ولماذا ..؟؟ وجوده بلا شك نعمه,راحه واستقرار نفسي, لكن انا داخل الكليه كأي طالب اخر, معاملاتي انا من يديرها جميعا من سحب واضافه ومن دفع رسوم وغيرها... هو اخر من افكر به حين وقوع مصيبه._

_مالشيء الذي تمنيته ولم يتحقق ..؟؟ سفري الى كندا بعد التوجيهي.. قبل اسبوع من السفر بطلنا._

_اهم صفات عمار التي يجهلها الكثيرون ..؟؟؟ ما في صفات حد بجهلها فيي, انا تعاملي واضح مع الكل والكل بفهمني عن طريق معاملتهم معي._

_ماهي اهم اولوياتك بعد التخرج ..؟؟السفر الى كندا_

_من هو قدوتك بالحياة .. ومن هو الشخص الاكثر تأثيرا بعمار .؟؟؟ ما في حدد قدوه كونه ما حد كامل, والشخص الي بأثرو بعمار هم المقربون والي بثق فيهم فقط._


_من هم افضل عشر اعضاء بالمنتدى ..؟؟ الجميع خير وبركه.

لمين بتسمع هالايام ..؟؟؟انا بشتغل على نظام احلا اغنيه ..._

_ايهما تفضل .. الزواج التقليدي ام الزواج العاطفي ..؟؟ولماذا ؟؟؟ الزاوج عن حب افضل, لانه ما في شي بجبرك عليه, لكن التقليدي ممكن تكون مجبر تحت معايير مش ذات اهميه عندك ومش ضمن مقاييسك._

_متى كانت اجمل اللحظات التي عشتها ..؟؟ ومتى كانت اتعس اللحظات التي عشتها ..؟؟ اجمل اللحظات بعد عطلة التوجيهي والعطله حاليا.. اتعس اللحظات هو الفصل الثاني العام الماضي_

_كلمة او لقب او نصيحة .. الي بدك اياه ..اكتبها ل:_

_خالد الجنيدي ارسي على بر يا خالد واعمل الي بتقتنع فيه._
_زهرة التوليب بتمنا تكون الثقه موجوده._
_معاذ ملحم الله يديم هالابتسامه على طول_
_مها ترجعي بالسلامه... قبل ما ترجعي احكي لنفرش الارض ورد_
_ايات قاسم ترجعي بالسلامه ولا تخافي راجعي القسم وان شاء الله خير_
_سوسن ام السوس, مبروك ويعطيكي العافيه_
_المتميزة سلامي وتحياتي لكل اهل الجزائر_
_برادايس  شو معنى هالاسم ؟_
_احمد الزعبي ابو الزعبي, بتمنا انك تقع بقصة حب وما تصحى بالمره_
_مهدي ترجع بالسلامه_
_حلم حياتي سر هالاسم؟_
_العالي عالي العضو المؤسس, طال غيابك_
_عبادة الرفيق الحصناوي ورفيقي المبرمج_
_حلا اسمك بجن وفعلا كله حلا_
_حسان بدنا نشوفك_ 
_محمد قسايمة فكر فكر فكر فكر_ 
_عبدالله قسايمة بالتوفيق بالتوجيهي_
_محمد حورية سلامي وتحياتي_
_ضياء العمري الرفيق من زمن ثانوية اربد_
_ربيع ما بدك تطلع على اللبنان؟_
_جنتل مان  رفيق حصناوي_
_مدحت تحياتي وسلامي_
_غسان ابو الغساسين صعبت اخر سؤال طلعت روحي_

_كأني كثرت اسماء .. كثيييييييييييييييييييييييير_

----------


## غسان

_الله يعطيك العافيه عمار ..._

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان  
_الله يعطيك العافيه عمار ..._ 


 الله يعافيك.. وكثر من اسئلتك انت بتمون :SnipeR (52):

----------


## غسان

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ammar Qasaimeh  
_اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان  
الله يعطيك العافيه عمار ...  


الله يعافيك.. وكثر من اسئلتك انت بتمون
_


_ الله يسلمك .. ان شاء الله في جولة ثانية .._

----------


## زهره التوليب

اقتباس:
                                                                      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان                      
_زهرة التوليب ..الرائعة دائما

 مساء الخير ..

مساء الورد غسان بيك..وانت الي رائع
 
/
/
/ 
زهرة التوليب .. بداية ما هو اهم ما حققته حتى الان ..؟؟

كوني مازلت في طور الدراسه...فبعتقد اني لسه ماحققت شي كبير افتخر فيه..لكن بشكل عام الحمد لله راضيه عن نفسي ومبسوطه كتير..واهم شي اني كملت مواد هاد الفصل
 
بعد ما تحصلي على الماستر .. في نية للدكتوراة ..؟؟؟

شئ اكيد..لكن مابخفي عليك ان الظروف بتلعب دورها بحياتي..كوني بنت..لكن النيه موجوده اكيد.
 
الارق .. هل يزورك كثيرا .. وبماذا تفكرين اثناءه ..اذا كانت الاجابة نعم ؟؟؟

مافي انسان مابيصيبه الارق..انا بعاني منه كتير..وبفكر باشياء كتير بتتعلق بمستقبلي او بحوادث مرت علي وتركت اثر في نفسي سواء على الصعيد الاجتماعي او الدارسي او الخاص
 
ايهما تفضلين .. الزواج التقليدي ام الزواج العاطفي ..؟؟ولماذا ؟؟؟

كل واحد منهم اله مزاياه واله سلبياته..وكل حاله الها حكمها الخاص ومابقدر اطلق حكم عام...لكن مافينا ابدا نتناسى مجتمعنا وتقاليده وضوابطه..وانا مش من النوع المنفتح
 

لاي درجة انتي متسامحة ..وما هو اكثر ما يزعجك من المجتمع ..؟؟؟

انا واعوذ بالله من كلمه انا قلبي كبير كتير..ومن النوع الي براجع نفسه الف مره وبحب اكون صديقه للكل بغض النظر عن اي شئ...لكني بشعر بالحزن العميق جدا..لما اتعرض للاذى من قبل شخص كنت طيبه كتير معه وبندم على طيبتي 

اكتر شي بيزعجني بمجتمعنا هو مراقبه الناس لبعض والمقارنات الي بتصير بين ابناء الجيل...يعني مر علي مواقف كتير..بسلم على بنت كانت بصفي زمان بالمدرسه وما بترد على السلام او بترد وببين بوجهها الكره من دون سبب...ليش؟؟
 
الحظ او (( الشنص )) .. لاي درجة تؤمنين به او تعتمدي عليه .. وهل انت محظوظة ..؟؟؟

انا انسانه محظوظه جدا...ومريت بمواقف صعبه كتير وفكرت حالي خسرت..لكن الزمن اثبتلي ان الي صار هو الصح 100%
لذلك الحمد لله مليون مره....ويخليلي دعواتك يا امي
 

اجمل صفة بزهرة وابشع صفاتها ..؟؟؟

مابقدر احدد شو احلى شي وشو ابشع شي..لان الانسان بطبيعته بشوف كلشي حلو ومافي شي بشع..بس انا بكره بحالي العصبيه والتسرع....واحيانا الخجل الزائد
 
في شي معين بتتمني يصير بالمنتدى وما صار ..؟؟؟

كل شي بالمنتدى حلو
 
من هم افضل 10 اعضاء بالمنتدى .. عشرة بس لا اكثر ولا اقل .

كلهم بجننوا وحلوين
 
ما هي افضل 10 مواضيع بالمنتدى ..؟؟

والله مش متذكر شئ محدد..المنتدى كله حلو
  
هل سيأتي اليوم الذي ستعلن فيه زهرة التوليب عن اسمها الحقيقي ..؟؟

Never

 
صراحة .. هل ندمتي يوما على وجودك بمنتديات الحصن .. ومتى ..؟؟

نعم...ندمت ذات مره..كنت اعتبر احد الاعضاء بمثابه الاخ او الاخت واكتشفت انه مابيستاهل.
 
سؤال فني .. لمين بتسمعي ..؟؟؟

نادرا ما بسمع..واذا سمعت بكون حسب المزاج..ممكن ام كلثوم..كاظم..احيانا فضل شاكر..احيانا اليسا...احيانا بتعجبني اغنيه لكلماتها او لحنها بغض النظر مين بغني
  
لاي درجة انت راضية عن نفسك ..؟؟؟

انا راضيه بنسبه 80% اذا مش اكثر شوي
الحمد لله
 
على فكرة الباقي لسى بستنى فيه ..

اي باقي


شكرا عالاسئله غسانوووووو
غلبتني
بس بتموووون
_

----------


## غسان

_شكرا زهرة على الاجابات الجميلة .._ 

_الله يعطيكِ العافية .._

----------


## زهره التوليب

اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				     اقتباس:
                                                                      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان                      
_شكرا زهرة على الاجابات الجميلة .. 

الله يعطيكِ العافية .._

كل الشكر لك يا دينمو المنتدى

----------


## النورس الحزين

ما الداعي الذي جعلك تقبلين الجلوس على كرسي الاعتراف

----------


## غسان

_سوسن ..مساء الخير .._
_/_
_/_
_/_

_اول شي الحمدلله على السلامة .._

_هندسة الحاسوب .. لاي درجة تلبي طموحك ..؟؟وهل ندمتي على دخول هذا التخصص ..؟؟_

_جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا .. حدثيني عنها ..؟؟_
_متى تكون سوسن في افضل حالاتها ..؟؟_

_الانطباع الاول .. لاي درجة يؤثر بك ولاي درجة يكون صحيحا ..؟؟_

_الحب والزواج .. ماذا يعني لكِ هذا .؟؟؟_

_الغرور ما رأيكِ به .. وهل انت مغرورة ..؟؟_

_الحب والغيرة لاي درجة يرتبطان مع بعضهما عند سوسن ..؟؟_

_دائما ما تحلفين ب (( وحياة عينيا )) ...  ..لماذا العيون بالذات .. وماذا تعني لك العيون ..؟؟_

_بين متاهات الحياة و ((ضائعه)) ..هل تجدين نفسك ضائعه..؟؟_

_الارق .. هل يزورك كثيرا .. وبماذا تفكرين اثناءه ..اذا كانت الاجابة نعم ؟؟؟_
_ 
ايهم اجمل ..البارحة ام اليوم ام غدا ..
__
__من هو قدوتك بالحياة .. ومن هو الشخص الاكثر تأثيرا بك..؟؟؟_

_هل انت:_

_متفائلة
مترددة_
_متسرعة
مبادرة
صاحبة فضل على احد
حاملة ذنب احد_
_سوسو المسكينة_


_ماذا يعني لك كل من :_

_منتديات الحصن_
_مها_
_الصداقة_
_جرش_
_فلسطين_
_الانترنت_
_الحظ_

_من هم افضل عشر اعضاء بالمنتدى ..؟؟_

_متى كانت اجمل اللحظات التي عشتها ..؟؟ ومتى كانت اتعس اللحظات التي عاشتها سوسن ..؟؟_ 

_المظاهر ... هل هي ضرورية ..؟؟_

_لاي درجة انت راضية عن نفسك ..؟؟؟
_

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة النورس الحزين ملك الاحزان  
_ما الداعي الذي جعلك تقبلين الجلوس على كرسي الاعتراف_


 والله يا خوي شافت حالها فاضية لا شغلة ولا عملة ... حكت خليني أسير على كرسي الاعتراف إشوي  :Db465236ff: 
شو هالسؤال :Db465236ff:

----------


## saousana

اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان 					 
_سوسن ..مساء الخير ..
/
/
/

اول شي الحمدلله على السلامة ..
الله يسلمك 

هندسة الحاسوب .. لاي درجة تلبي طموحك ..؟؟وهل ندمتي على دخول هذا التخصص ..؟؟
هندسة الحاسوب كانت حلمي منذ الطفولة 
وبعد ما سمعت عن النووي صرت بدي نووي 
بس ما طلعلي في القبول الا الحاسوب 
يعني هي احد احلامي وتلبي كتير من طموحاتي 


جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا .. حدثيني عنها ..؟؟
آآآآآآآآآآآآآه 
هاد يا سيدي واحنا صغار بنضل نحكي بدنا التكنو والتكنو وما بعرف شو 
المهم دخلت عليها لانه بحبها 
بس رح تكرهني فيها لانه صعبة كتير والدراسة على الفاضي بتروح 

متى تكون سوسن في افضل حالاتها ..؟؟
مش عارفة بالزبط 
اذا كان وقت من اليوم يمكن الصبح اول ما اصحى 
او المسا قبل ما انام 
اذا بشكل عام فهو اكيد لما اسمع اشي مفرح 
او لما اكون مع الناس الي بحبهم 

الانطباع الاول .. لاي درجة يؤثر بك ولاي درجة يكون صحيحا ..؟؟
هو غالبا الي نظرة في الناس انا 
والانطباع الاول اكيد مهم بالنسبة الي لانه بحدد علاقتي مع الناس غالبا
هاد لا يمنع انه الي شوية اخطاء في الحكم على الناس 
 
الحب والزواج .. ماذا يعني لكِ هذا .؟؟؟

يعني هاد حلم كل بنت بالاحرى كل انسان 
اكيد اله مساحة ومهمة وكبيرة في حياتي 
ومتل ما بقولو كل اشي بوقته حلو
 
الغرور ما رأيكِ به .. وهل انت مغرورة ..؟؟

الغرور من الصفات المكروهة عندي 
ممكن انا واثقة من حالي شوي كتير 
بس مش مغرورة ابدا واللي بتعامل معي وبعرفني بعرف هاد الشي 
ممكن في شغلة بتعبروها الناس غرور بالنسبة الي وسمعت هاي الملاحظة اكتر من مرة انه انا لما احكي معهم ما بكون اتطلع في عيونهم 
وهون انا ممكن الي اسبابي الخاصة 
بس ابدا مش غرور 

الحب والغيرة لاي درجة يرتبطان مع بعضهما عند سوسن ..؟؟

انا تعريف الغيرة عندي هيك عدم ثقة بالنفس او عدم ثقة بالحبيب او الشخص اللي بنغار عليه 
وهي اكيد الاحساس بعدم الامان 
انا عن نفس واثقة من حالي 
واكيد رح اعطي الثقة للي بحبو 
الغيرة والحب ابدا مش مرتبطين 

دائما ما تحلفين ب (( وحياة عينيا )) ...  ..لماذا العيون بالذات .. وماذا تعني لك العيون ..؟؟
وحياة عنيا هاي كلمات اغنية وانا بستخدمها كتير بدون ما انتبه لمعناها وانها مرتبطة بالعيون او لانها مرتبطة بالعيون بالتحديد 
بس هي عبارة ودرجت على لساني 

اما شو بتعنيلي العيون فهي تعني كثير الي 
غالبا كتير بتهمني العيون 

بين متاهات الحياة و ((ضائعه)) ..هل تجدين نفسك ضائعه..؟؟
حاليا لا 
انا بس تنقصني شوية شجاعة 
 
الارق .. هل يزورك كثيرا .. وبماذا تفكرين اثناءه ..اذا كانت الاجابة نعم ؟؟؟
الارق نادرا ما بزورني 
غالبا انا سريعة كتير في النوم 
بحاول ما اشغل حالي كتير لما انام 
والمحاولات غالبا ناجحة 

 ايهم اجمل ..البارحة ام اليوم ام غدا ..

بتأمل في بكرة انه يكون الاحلى 
مبارح كان حلو شوي 
اليوم حلو كمان 

من هو قدوتك بالحياة .. ومن هو الشخص الاكثر تأثيرا بك..؟؟؟

غالبا همة ماما وبابا 
وبابا بالتحديد 
 
هل انت:

متفائلة
كتير 

 مترددة
بالغالب لا بس حاليا مترددة 

متسرعة
بتهموني اني متسرعة بس انا ما بحس حالي هيك 

مبادرة

بالغالب 

 صاحبة فضل على احد

لا ما الي فضل على حد 

 حاملة ذنب احد
الحمد لله ما الي ذنب على حد

سوسو المسكينة
كتيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر 

ماذا يعني لك كل من :

منتديات الحصن
بيتي الثاني 

مها
اختي وصديقتي وصندوق اسراري 

الصداقة
علاقة انسانية مهمة كتير في حياتنا 
الواحد بالفعل بحس فيها بقيمته بين الناس 

جرش
المدينة اللي تربيت فيها كل حياتي وبحبها 

فلسطين
بلدي 

الانترنت
هواية حلوة 

الحظ
انا مش محظوظة يعني اعتبر حالي صاحبة احسن حظ في الدنيا 
بس حظي مش سيء احكي عن حالي حظي مش منيح 
انا الحظ غالبا لما احتاجه بلاقيه جنبي 

من هم افضل عشر اعضاء بالمنتدى ..؟؟
هاد الترتيب بحسب الاهتمام والمشاركة والتفاعل بين الاعضاء حسب وجهة نظري 
مها 
غسان 
عمار 
زهرة التواليب 
محمد قسايمة 
اكيد حلول 
دموع الورد
عبادة 
دموع الورد 
واحيانا حسان 
 
متى كانت اجمل اللحظات التي عشتها ..؟؟ ومتى كانت اتعس اللحظات التي عاشتها سوسن ..؟؟ 
اجملها للان يمكن يوم نجاحي في التوجيهي وهيك 
اسؤها ما بتمنى اني اعيشو 
حياتي لحد الان ماشية عادي والحمد لله 

المظاهر ... هل هي ضرورية ..؟؟
يعني ما تكون حياتنا كلها مظاهر 
بس في مظاهر ضرورية بحياتنا 

لاي درجة انت راضية عن نفسك ..؟؟؟

راضية عن نفسي كتير 
وما عندي اي شك بحالي وبانه اللي بعملو غلط او مش مزبوط 
او حياتي بحاجة الى اشي من التعديل 
واثقة من حالي وعندي ايمان انه رح اقدر اوصل للي بدي اياه مهما كان 


يعطيك العافية غسان اسئلة بتدل على احتراف عالي عندي 

_

----------


## ريمي

هل انت من الاناس الذين يحبون التباهي ينفسهن؟؟؟؟ هل انت تحبين المضايقة يعي تضايقي حد؟
هل تتمنين ان شخصا ما يموت؟
هل تحقدين على اشخاص؟

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

_محمد القسايمة .._
_الرفيق والصديق ..الذي يحلو المندى بوجوده ..._
_مساء الخير.._ 

_كثيرة هي الدموع التي ذُرفت من عينيك ..لماذا ..؟؟ الا يحق لنا ان نفرح .؟؟ ام انه يجب ان نأخذ الحزن بحسباننا حتى ونحن في اجمل لحظات سعادتنا ..؟؟؟_ 
الحزن يا صديقي هو المركب الذي يجعلك على مقربة من روحك ، كل انسان حريّ به انه يحزن لانه انسان وكفى ، الروح جوهرة لا يظهر بريقها الا اذا صُقلت بماء الحزن  
>هذه بعض الاقوال المأثورة لي  :Db465236ff:  
يحق لنا ان نفرح ، ويحق لارواحنا ان تحزن ايضا ، فعلينا ان نكون على مقربة من انفسنا ، و ان نربت على دموعنا اذا همّت بالنزول 
لا يوجد احد بيننا قد وقّع عهد الهناء مع الزمان ، حتى يتفاجأ اذا احترق له حلم ، او ضاع له امل ، فيجب علينا ان ندفع ثمن انسانيتنا حزناً ، حتى لا نكون سخيفين مثل الماديات التي حولنا ، هكذا نكون مكتملي الانسانية ، و نسمح لذكرياتنا ان تنمو بنا بكامل ابعادها  
عند مناجاة الخالق ، و عند الوداع ، وعند اللقاء ، وعند احتراق حلم ، و عند تورّد امل ، تتكلم ارواحنا دموعاً ، فيجب علينا ان نصغي لها  
لكن هذا لا يعني الوجوم ، فابتسامة وردية لا تفارق المُحيا ، ودعابة لا تخلو منها الحياة اليومية ، وأمل وتفاؤل تفيض به رسائل المستقبل ، هكذا يكون الانسان انساناً بجميع الاتجاهات الروحانية ، ويبتسم بنسبة 100 % 

_بعد عناء ست سنوات في كلية الطب ... مالذي ستسعى اليه.. السفر للخارج للتخصص ام الامتياز ثم الالتحاق بالصحة اوالخدمات الطبية.. ام العمل بالبكالوريس .. اما ماذا.؟؟؟؟_ 
ان شاء الله السفر لاكمال ما يسمونه " الاختصاص العالي بالطب" ، لكن الواحد ما بعرف شو اللي بستناه ، وحسب توفيق رب العالمين  


_سألتك مرة عن نيسان .. واحسست انك تضايقت من كلمة (( تختبىء )) .. بداية .. هل تضايقت فعلا ..؟؟_ 
نوعا ما .. 
_تحدث لي عن حبك لنيسان ..وماهو اكثر ما تحبه بها..؟__؟_ 
سؤال عميق جدا يا صديقي لم استطع انه اجبه بعد ، لانه لاكوني الكيان اصلا ، هي حلم قد يكون واقع ، هي التي رُسمت بمعايير تفوق الانوثة ، هي التي جاءت من عالم الاطفال، هي التي وجدتها عندما بحثت عن طفولتي ، او التي لم اجدها بعد !! 
لا استطيع ان اخبرك باكثر من هذا الا بالابيات التالية :  
_ما زلتم تسألون عن حبيبتي فهاكم بعض ما قال عنها القمر :_ 
_سلوا عنها من الطير الجوازلا_
_خمسة حروف بهن الجمال تغنّى_  
_زهراء كناصع الثلج في صفائه_ 
_بوصفها حار شــــــــــاعرها و جنّا_  
_كالغصن قامتها في خيلائه_ 
_تمشي فتتقن في خطـــاها الفنّا_ 
_نجلاء تروي الفؤاد بلحظها_ 
_كأن حاجبيها بماء الحسن يقطرنا_ 
_تباهي بها النساءُ حورَ الجنان_ 
_و يقلن: هيفاء القــــــــــد تلك منّا_  
_لو بان لليل جبينها خلسةً_ 
_لارتوت خيوط الدجى و صرن يلمعنا_ 
_كلما خضب الربيع يديها تصير_ 
_الزهور من بيـــــــــن أناملها ينهلنا_ 
_تستمع لها العنادل إذا تكلمت_ 
_علهن بمثلها شـــــــــــــدواً يصرنا_  
_يدنو منها الشتاء إذا بكت كي_
_تســـــــتحيل غيومه لؤلؤاً يهطلنا_  
_فإن أطبق الكرى محار عينيها_ 
_لبحث الربيع عن مخبأ كــــــي يئنا_  


_متى يكون محمد في افضل حالاته ..؟؟_ 
عندما احقق نصراً امام نفسي  

_ومتى كانت اجمل لحظات حياتك التي عشتها .. وابشع لحظات حياتك التي عشتها ..؟؟_ 
اجمل اللحظات عند ما طلعت نتائج التوجيهي الفصل الثاني ، لانه صارت معي مشكلة بالفصل الثاني و كان عندي رعب انه معدلي ينزل ، لكن الحمد لله ما نزل و قدرت ادخل الطب  :Icon31:  
اسوأ اللحظات - لحد الان - الايام هاي  :Eh S(2):  

_حكمة تؤمن بها كثيرا ..؟؟_ 
في كثير حكم بحبها و بأمن فيها ، ما في حكمة محددة 
منها : خذ بالاسباب كأنها كل شيء ثم تؤكل على الله كأنها ليست بشيء  

_ايهم اجمل ..البارحة ام اليوم ام غدا .._ 
حسب المعطيات التي بين يدي ، البارحة دائما اجمل  

_هل انت:_ 

_متفائل_
_متردد_
_نيرد_
_مبادر_
_صاحب فضل على احد_
_حامل ذنب احد_ 
متفائل دائما وهذا شي معروف عني ، متردد احيانا ، مش نيرد ، ما ببادر الا اذا شعرت انه الامر بستحق ، مش صاحب فضل على حدى ، مش حامل ذنب حدى و الحمد لله  

_ماهو اكثر ما يلفت نظرك بالشخص الذي تتكلم معه ..؟؟_ 
اشياء كثير بتلفت انتباهي ، حتى انا ما بكون منتبه لحالي اني منتبهلها ، وبكون مكون صورة عن الشخصية تلقائياً ، و حسب الشخص اللي بحكي معه ، منها : العيون و طريقة اللفتات  

_الانطباع الاول .. لاي درجة يكون صحيح عندك ..؟؟_ 
ما بعتمد على الانطباع الاول ، لانه احيانا بكون صح و احيانا خطأ ، وفي كثير ناس اول ما شفتهم ما طقتهم بس همه الان اعز صحابي  

_ما رأيك ب_ 

_تشافيز_ 
استطاع ان يصل الى السلطة بالاقتراب من الشعب و الفقراء ، يستطيع رغم تواضع حجمه السياسي - نوعاً ما - ان يعلن معارضته للسياسة الامريكية و الجرائم الاسرائيلية 
_اوباما_ 
شخصية قوية ، استطاع ان يحقق النجاحات بحياته رغم التمييز العنصري بالمريكا ممكن يعرف ( يضحك ) على العرب مثل كلنتون بس مش رح يكون احسن من سابقيه 
_محمد حسني مبارك_ 
انا بعرف الناس بتخون من تحت لتحت ، بس هذا ما شاء الله عينك عينك ، مله الشعب المصري و ملته الامة العربية ، وارجي له حالة الخنوع العربي لانه لطالما كانت مصر محدد وجهة العرب 
_معمر القذافي_ 
مهوّي ، مشرّت  :Db465236ff: ، والله منا عارف كيف قادر يمسك دولة  
_هيكل_  
راحت موضته  
_الامير حسن_ 
صحاب فكر نيّر و مميز ، أفخر به ، صوتته بذكرني بالملك حسين الله يرحمه  
_خالد مشعل_ 
من اقدم السياسيين بحماس ، بس لو ما يظل دائما مبتسم  :SnipeR (83): خاصه لما يكون شبه تحت الحرب  
_حسن نصر الله_ 
هو ليس للعرب بالدرجة الاولى ، يمثل التيار الشيعي المعتدل لانه يعارض الكثير من مذاهب الاثنا عشر بايران ، حقق انتصار في حرب 2006 ، رجل يفعل ما يقول  
_تيري هنري..  بعرف انك ماعرفته.._ 
لا وحياة عنيا بعرفه ، حتى دائما بلبس جرابات على نفس لون البوت ، ما بقدر اعطيك رأيي فيه لانه عمري ما حضرتله مباراة كاملة 


_من هو قدوتك بالحياة .. ومن هو الشخص الاكثر تأثيرا بك..؟؟؟_ 
قدوتي هو ابي ، واكثر شخص بأثر ممكن امي و اصدقائي المقربين  

_من هم افضل عشر اعضاء بالمنتدى ..؟؟_ 
في عندي عشر اعضاء هم الافضل بس مش جاي على بالي اطبع  :Db465236ff:  


_لمين بتسمع هالايام ..؟؟؟_

ما في حد محدد ، بس بسمع دائما لام كلثوم و عبد الحليم و كاظم 
واغنية مستنياك لعزيزة جلال معي منذ الطفولة ... 



_هل انت راضٍ عن نفسك ..؟؟؟_ 
لا 
--------- 
شكرا غسان على الاسئلة و بعتذر اذا اتأخرت بالاجابة

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> _محمد القسايمة_ 
> 
> _بالتوفيييييق_
> 
> _بحياتك المهنية و ان شاء الله تتوفق لحتى تواصل_ 
> 
> _دراستك_
> 
> _سرني التعرف اليك عن قرب بواسطة اسئلة الكل هنا_


شكرا ، الله يبارك فيك و يسلمك

----------


## غسان

_مشكورين سوسن ومحمد على الاجابات الجميلة فعلا .._

----------


## غسان

_خالد .. مساء الخير .._
_*_
_/_
_*_
_/_
_*_

_خالد ... بين الحصن والاسرة والدراسة والاصدقاء .. تحدث لي عن خالد .. ويومه.. كيف يمر ..؟؟_

_خالد رفيقي في هندسة الميكانيك .. اهم مشاريعك بعد التخرج ..؟؟ العمل ام اكمال الدراسة..؟؟_

_كلية الحصن ..؟؟؟ ليش ..؟؟ولأي درجة تلبي طموحك .؟؟_

_الاحلام .. هل تتحقق ..؟؟ وما هي اهم احلامك ..؟؟_

_هل السكوت يعني الخضوع .. ؟؟وهل هو اشارة للقوة ام علامة ضعف ..؟؟_

_الحصن .. الزرقاء .. ما بتمل على الطريق..مش ناوي تاخذلك سكن ..؟؟_

_كثيرة هي الاشاعات التي طالت خالد والحب في الفترة الاخيرة ..شو صاير ..؟؟_

_خالد لم يعد متواجدا في منتديات الحصن كالسابق ..؟؟لماذا ..؟؟_

_نيرد المنتدى ... حارس المنتدى .. شووو كمان ..؟؟_

_اذا كان بأيدك ترجع العمر لورى .. لوين بترجعه وليش ..؟؟_
_حكمة تؤمن بها كثيرا ..؟؟

من هو قدوتك بالحياة .. ومن هو الشخص الاكثر تأثيرا بك..؟؟؟_

_من هم افضل عشر اعضاء بالمنتدى ..؟؟_

_ما تعريقك للحب وللغيرة .وهل يرتبطان ببعضهما ..؟؟_

_لمين بتسمع هالايام ..؟؟_ 

_ايهما افضل .. صحبة البنت ولا صحبة الشب .. وليش ..؟؟_

_اختر عشر اعضاء .. واكتب بجنب كل واحد فيهم كلمة.. لقب..نصيحة.. الي بدك اياه .._

----------


## غسان

_جوري ..ايوتة المنتدى .. مساء الخير .._
_/_
_/_
_****_
_***_
_**_
_*_

_الدراسة والبكالوريس وماذا بعد ...؟؟_ 
_وما هو الترتيب المناسب لايات حسب الاولوية .. ل_ 
_الزواج .. اكمال الدراسة .. العمل ..؟؟_ 

_هل تحلمين كثيرا ..؟؟ وهل تحقق شيئا منها ..؟؟_ 

_ماذا يعني لايات كل من ..:_

_السعودية_
_الاردن_
_فلسطين_
_الحب_
_الصداقة_
_الحصن_
_اليرموك_
_الانترنت_
_الطميمه_

_ هل تشعرين انك مميزة ..؟؟مالذي يميز ايات عن غيرها ..؟؟_

_الطفولة .. والشباب .. ايهما اجمل ..؟؟ وماذا بعني لكِ كل منهما ..؟؟_

_((بكره احلى )) .. مارأيكِ ؟؟؟_

_اي المبدأين تطبقين ..؟؟_
_مبدأ عبدالله رويشد ..((الي نساك انساه ..)) .. ولا مبدأ ديانا كرزون ..((انساني ما بنساك ..))_

_هل السكوت يعني الخضوع .. ؟؟وهل هو اشارة للقوة ام علامة ضعف ..؟؟
_

_من هو قدوتكِ بالحياة .. ومن هو الشخص الاكثر تأثيرا بكِ..؟؟؟_

_من هم افضل عشر اعضاء بالمنتدى ..؟؟

لمين بتسمع جوري ..؟؟ 
_
_الانطباع الاول .. لاي درجة يؤثر بك ولاي درجة يكون صحيحا ..؟؟_

_هل قوة الشخصية (( غرور ))..؟؟وهل اصبحت الطيبة ((هبل))..؟؟_

_افضل 5 مواضيع بالمنتدى .. من وجهة نظر ايات ..؟؟_

_الحب والصداقة ..؟؟ ايهما تختارين اذا كان علبكِ ذلك ..؟؟ولماذا ..؟؟_

_اختاري عشر اعضاء .. واكتب بجانب كل واحد ما يحلو لكِ .._

----------


## saousana

هل انت من الاناس الذين يحبون التباهي ينفسهن؟؟؟؟

ممممم مش كثير كثير ...  كثير شوي 
يعني اذا كان الموضوع بستحق التباهي انا بتباهى ليش لا  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

هل انت تحبين المضايقة يعي تضايقي حد؟

اه كتير خصوصا انتي  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
لا ما بحب ازعج حد واذا بحس كلامي بزعج حد بسكت بالغالب 

هل تتمنين ان شخصا ما يموت؟

لا ما بتمنى ابدا  :SnipeR (30): 

هل تحقدين على اشخاص؟

كمان لا ممكن في ناس ما بحبهم اساؤ الي بس ما بحقد على حد

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

_كثيرة هي الاحلام .. ما هي اهم احلامك التي تحققت ..؟؟ وما هي اهم احلامك التي لم تتحقق ..؟؟ وما هي اهم احلامك التي لن تتحقق ..؟؟_ والله يا غسان احلامي التي تحققت هو دراسة تخصصي 
وحلمي الذي لم يتحقق هو ان ابدع فية 
وحلمي الذي لن يتحقق هو ان ارى من فقدتهم

_شو ردة فعلك لما شوفتي طلب القبول الموحد .. هندسة اتصالات .. كلية الحصن .._
_هل انت راضية عن وجودك بها الان .. ؟؟_ اكيد من لما كنت بالاول ثانوي وانا التخصص هاد بدي اياه وفعلا التخصص ظل هدفي لدخلته 

_بعد البكالوريس في نية للدراسات العليا .. ولا على قطاع العمل مباشرة .. ؟؟_
امم والله حسب ما بنكر انه حابة بس ما يعرف

_شو رح تعملي بأول راتب الك ..؟؟_امم سيارة واجيب الها حد يسوقني بخاف اسوق

_من هو قدوتك بالحياة .. ومن هو الشخص الاكثر تأثيرا بمها .؟؟؟_ابوي من دون تفكير 

_لاي درجة انتي متسامحة ..وما هو اكثر ما يزعجك من المجتمع ..؟؟؟_لا اعرف  اذا كنت متسامحه اصلا واكثر ما يزعجني في هو السكوت عن الحق والخوف من نظرة الناس

_اجمل صفات مها وابشع صفاتها .؟؟_
_اجمل صفاتي اتوقع_ 
_وايشعها العصبية_ 


_سؤال عملتيله استفتاء .. هل مها فعلا عصبية ..؟؟ اذا كان نعم .. سببتلك عصبيتك مشاكل .. ام انها ضرورية ..؟؟_
_ما بعرف بس اذا نترفزت ببطل اشوف قدامي وجد بخوف ولهيك بحاول ابعد قدر الامكان من وجه الي بعصب منه ولا مشاكل ولا اشي هيك ربي خلقني_ 


_هل تؤمنين بالحظ .. ولاي درجة انتي محظوظة ..؟؟_
_اه طبعا واتوقع انني محظوظة جدا_ 


_الصداقة والحب ..؟؟ ايهما تختارين اذا كان عليك ذلك .. ولماذا .؟_
_ما في خيارين وما بتفاضل اشي على اشي_ 


_ماذا تمثل منتديات الحصن بالنسبة لمها ..؟؟_

_حياتي_ 


_افضل عشر اعضاء بالمنتدى برأي مها ..؟؟_

_بعدين بجاوبك_


_لمين بتسمعي .. غير عبدالحليم و ((جبار )) .._جبار

_اكثر اسم لبنت واسم لشب .. بتحبيهم ..؟؟_ميسا  وضياء

_لاي درجة انت راضية عن نفسك ..؟؟؟_كثييييييييييير 

_متى رح ترجعي للاردن ..؟؟ بالسلامة_ 

_رجعت_

----------


## غسان

_شكرا مها .. والحمدلله على سلامتك .._

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

الرفيق غسان , تفضل بالاجابه عن الاسئله ادناه:


* سياسيا

1- ما هي تحليلات غسان للوضع الراهن في الشرق الاوسط خصوصا وان العالم يقبل على مصير مجهول تحت سيادة ذلك الاسود.

2-اختلف العرب في تحليلاتهم حول النصر في الحرب الاخيره, فمن هو المنتصر ومن هو المهزوم موضحا الاسباب.

3- ايران تلك الدوله الفارسيه, و مخاوف القاده العرب من امتلاكها اسلحه نوويه ضمن خلفية التنافر بين العرب والفرس, ما هو رأيك بأمتلاك ايران تلك الاسلحه وهل هدفها هيمنة الفرس على العرب ام هدفها اسلامي بحت لتحرير فلسطين؟


*اجتماعيا

1- نتعامل مع المجتمع في حياتنا اليوميه, ونخالط اشكال والوان واطباع, فهل تعاملك معهم جميعا بنفس المستوى وان قلنا نفس الاريحيه والطريقه في التعامل؟

2- غسان , شخصيه قويه ام ضعيفه ام متوسطه كما يراها هو؟

3- الحب, هل زارك يوما؟  وهل غير من طباع غسان ؟؟ وهل تحاول جاهدا عدم الوقوع في مصيدته؟

4-  لكي تصدر حكم الجمال على فتاه, ما هي معاييرك الخاصه ؟

5- ترتيبك ضمن عائلتك؟



*المنتدى

1- ما هو بالنسبه لغسان؟

2-  هل كان طموح غسان دخول مجلس الاداره؟

3-  هل يوجد برأي غسان اخطار تلحق بالاعضاء سببها المنتدى؟

4-  فكر النتدى, ما هو مستواه برأيك؟

5- الاعضاء, هل تتفاوت طريقة تعاملك معهم؟

6- في تشكيلك لحكومتك من تختار ؟ موضحا الحقائب واصحابها

7-  الاشخاص التاليه, ماذا تحب ان توجه لهم

حسان
مها
سوسن
عباده
ضياء
عمار
محمد قسايمه
غازي
خالد
زهرة التوليب
غسان
حلا
مهدي
احمد الزعبي
دموع الورد
جنتل مان
ايات

----------


## آلجوري

_جوري ..ايوتة المنتدى .. مساء الخير .__._ 

_يا مسا الورد واللولو_  

_/_
_/_
_****_
_***_
_**_
_*_ 
_الدراسة والبكالوريس وماذا بعد ...؟؟_ 

مجال العمل ... أو يمكن أهلي يخافوا علي أعنس ويزوجوني الله وحده الي بيعرف شو بيصير  :Db465236ff:  
_وما هو الترتيب المناسب لايات حسب الاولوية .. ل_ 
_الزواج .. اكمال الدراسة .. العمل ..؟؟_ 

العمل ... اكمال الدراسة ..................................................  .............الزواج  


_هل تحلمين كثيرا ..؟؟ وهل تحقق شيئا منها ..؟؟_ 


ومن منا لا يحلم كثيرا ... نعم أحلم كثيرا ... وكثيرا ... وكثيرا 
اقتربت من أن أتواجد بأحلامي أكثر من واقعي 
أقل القليل منها ما يتحقق ... قد يكون سبب ذلك اما صعوبة زماني واما اني دائما أختار الكبير من الأحلام  

_ماذا يعني لايات كل من ..:_ 
_السعودية_ 

_مسقط رأسي ... وأجمل ذكرياتي_  

_الاردن_ 

_حياتي الجامعية وأحلى ذكرياتها_ 

_فلسطين_ 

_وطني ووطن كل عربي ... أذكرها بجلسة جدي الصباحية ... اشتقت لك يا جدي_  

_الحب_ 

_وما كل نفس حين تلقى حبيبها تسر ...ولا كل الغياب يضيرها_
_كنت أعتقد بأني لا أستحق الحب واليوم تأكدت من ذلك ..._ 

_الصداقة_ 

_هي من أولويات حياتي ... تعنيني جدا وأقدرها وأصونها .._ 

_الحصن_ 

_جامعتي وأحلى ذكريات وموطن تعرفي على أجمل صديقاتي_  

_اليرموك_ 

_أكرهها... من أسوء لحظات حياتي التي عشتها ... الله لا يعيد أيامك يا علي فورة ... كنت دائما حروب مع الدكاترة وأطلع برة_  

_الانترنت_ 

_وسيلة اتصال تتيح التعرف على أناس جدد..._
_أداة جيدة لزيادة المعلومات والدراسة والبحث .._ 

_الطميمه_ 

_ الطفولة السعيدة ... تخبيت مرة أنا وصاحبتي بالسيارة وأخدنا الحكي وأهلنا انشغل بالهم علينا والدنيا ليلت وفكرونا انخطفنا وكمان اشوي كانوا راح يبلغوا الشرطة_ 


_هل تشعرين انك مميزة ..؟؟مالذي يميز ايات عن غيرها ..؟؟_ 

_نعم أشعر بذلك أحيانا ...لا أعلم بالضبط ما يميزني ... لكن محبة الناس لي حبهم للجلوس معي وسماع حديثي وافتقادي ان غبت ... هو ما يجعلني أشعر بأني مميزة ..._
_يمكن لأني طيوووووبه وزووووء ما في مني تنتين ... ما بتعرف المحبة من الله_ 


_الطفولة .. والشباب .. ايهما اجمل ..؟؟ وماذا بعني لكِ كل منهما ..؟__؟_ 

_الطفولة أجمل ..._
الطفولة تعني ما تحب أن تكون عليه آيات 
أما الشباب ... آيات بعد التعديل  :Db465236ff: ... بحكم المحيط العام طبعا ... 


_((بكره احلى )) .. مارأيكِ ؟؟؟_ 

_كم أتمنى ذلك ياغسان ... أقولها من كل قلبي .... اشتقت لجمال الأيام ... لكن...علمتني الدنيا ان لا أتفأل كثيرا ...إن شاء الله خير_  


_اي المبدأين تطبقين ..؟؟_ 
_مبدأ عبدالله رويشد ..((الي نساك انساه ..)) .. ولا مبدأ ديانا كرزون ..((انساني ما بنساك ..))_ 

_الي بنساني بنساه ... والي ببيعني ببيعه بتراب الأرض ...بس إن شاء الله ما أتعرض لموقف يحتاج أطبق هالمبدأ ... لأنه لو كانت صورتي بهالقوة.. إلا أنه يبقى شئ بداخلي من الحنين والالم بظهره بيني وبين نفسي فقط_ 



_هل السكوت يعني الخضوع .. ؟؟وهل هو اشارة للقوة ام علامة ضعف ..؟؟_ 

_لا أبدا السكوت لا يعني لا ضعفا ولا هزيمة ... ان حاورت الجاهل لغلبني ... وإن حاورت العالم لغلبته ... أنا أؤمن فعلا بهذا المبدأ ..._
_ليس كل من يحمل لسانا سليطا ... يحمل علما وحقيقة ..._
_فالحوار في هذه الحالة يكسبه اعتبار والأولى أن لا يكون ذو اعتبار_ 
_فأفضل الصمت ... هذا من جه ... ومن جه أخرى انا من عشاق الحرب الباردة_ 
_وما بعرف ليه كان عندي احساس انك راح تسألني هالسؤال_  



_من هو قدوتكِ بالحياة .. ومن هو الشخص الاكثر تأثيرا بكِ..؟؟؟_ 

_أمي وأبي وبعض تجارب الأخرين ... أحب الاصغاء للنقد البناء جيدا وبعدين بقرر أتأثر ولا لأ من مين ما كان ...فكل انسان يسعى للمثالية_ 


_من هم افضل عشر اعضاء بالمنتدى ..؟؟_ 

_ليش هالسؤال الشرير  بعز كل من في المنتدى ... حتى هالواحد الله يسهل أمره_  


_لمين بتسمع جوري ..؟؟_ 

_لكل ما هو جميل ذو معنى ..._ 


_الانطباع الاول .. لاي درجة يؤثر بك ولاي درجة يكون صحيحا ..؟؟_ 

_على حسب المواقف والأشخاص ... أكيد الانطباع الأول مهم لكن دائما بيكون في مجال للتغير ... إما سلبا أو إيجابا .._
_مو دائما بكون صحيح لأني دائما أفرض حس الظن بالأخرين ... انتقد كثيرا على هذه الصفة ... لكن انا على ثقة بأن ما أفعله هو الصواب ومن لا يعزز حسن ظني هو الخطأ..._ 


_هل قوة الشخصية (( غرور ))..؟؟وهل اصبحت الطيبة ((هبل))..؟؟_  

_في هذه الايام للأسف الكل أصبح يعتقد ذلك ...يمكن لأن التشابه كتير كبير بين كل صفتين ... وقلت نسبة الذكاء بين الناس الي تعرف من خلاله تقوي شخصيتها دون أن تصل إلى حد الغرور ... وان تعامل بطيب دون الوصول إلى حد الهبل والاستغلال .._ 


_افضل 5 مواضيع بالمنتدى .. من وجهة نظر ايات ..؟؟_ 

_في كل يوم في مواضيع جديدة ورديئة ... صعب احكي ... لكن من الوجوه التي تعودنا منها التميز بطرح المواضيع ... جديد زهرة المطر ... دموع الورد .وتيم....وغسان ... ومحمد ....وغيرهم كتير ...._
_وفي مواضيع فعلا بترفعلي ضغطي ..._  


_الحب والصداقة ..؟؟ ايهما تختارين اذا كان علبكِ ذلك ..؟؟ولماذا ..؟؟_ 

_الصداقة ... لماذا ... لأني فشلت بالحب ولم أفشل بالصداقة_ 


_اختاري عشر اعضاء .. واكتب بجانب كل واحد ما يحلو لكِ .._ 
_كمان هاد سؤال شرير ... عارف حالي ماراح أختار 10 بس ..._ 
_طبعا أولا ومجبورين نختار الادارة ...  (بمزح )_
غسان ... شكرا على الأسئلة الحلوة ... وأنا آسفة على الدوشة الي عملتها بموضوع رحلة الشباب  :SnipeR (94): ... والله ما بعيدها  :Eh S(2):   :Smile: 
أحمد الزعبي ... شكرا ع الهدية ... نردلك إياها بالأفراح  :Db465236ff: 
تيم ... قلم ذهبي أنا سعيد انه يخط بمنتدانا ...
زهرة المطر ... مواضيعك تثري المنتدى 
دموع الورد ... سعيدة بالتعرف عليك 
طبعا ... مها وعمار ومحمد وسوسن وزهرة النرجس وجنتل مان ... أنتو الأصل ... ما أعتقد ضل بينا عبارات ومجاملات .. :Smile: 
نسمة أمل ... اعرفتك ..
ضياء ... مش عارف ليه بيغار مني هاليومين  :Db465236ff: 
زهرة التوليب ... مواضيع كلام النواعم مرضتني  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
شلة الجزائر .... أهلا فيكم نورتونا  :Smile: 
وحسان ... شكرا ع لقب جورية المنتدى ... 
وبس هدول  :Db465236ff:

----------


## غسان

_شكرا ايات على الاجابات الاكثر من رائعة .._

----------


## غسان

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ammar Qasaimeh   
_الرفيق غسان , تفضل بالاجابه عن الاسئله ادناه:_ 

_* سياسيا_ 

_1- ما هي تحليلات غسان للوضع الراهن في الشرق الاوسط خصوصا وان العالم يقبل على مصير مجهول تحت سيادة ذلك الاسود._ 
_الوضع كما هو .. لن يتغير .. محاولات سلام فاشلة .. حرب اسرائيلية مستمرة .. زيادة الشق العربي .._  
_اوباما قد تكون بدايته جيده مع العالم الاسلامي .. لكن امن اسرائيل خط احمر بالنسبة له .. (( لن يختلف كثيرا عن سابقيه ))_ 
 
_2-اختلف العرب في تحليلاتهم حول النصر في الحرب الاخيره, فمن هو المنتصر ومن هو المهزوم موضحا الاسباب_ 
_جميع الاطراف خرجت مهزومه .._ 
_اسرائيل حققت شيئا من اهدافها .._ 
_اكثر من 1300 شهيد فلسطيني .._ 
_لا اظن ان المقاومة انتصرت .. فاسرائيل لم تنسحب الا من اجل اوباما وتنصيبه .._ 

_3- ايران تلك الدوله الفارسيه, و مخاوف القاده العرب من امتلاكها اسلحه نوويه ضمن خلفية التنافر بين العرب والفرس, ما هو رأيك بأمتلاك ايران تلك الاسلحه وهل هدفها هيمنة الفرس على العرب ام هدفها اسلامي بحت لتحرير فلسطين؟_ 

_بالتأكيد امتلاك ايران النووي خطر على العرب قبل اسرائيل .. ولا اظن انها تسعى او تفكر لتحرير فلسطين .._ 


_*اجتماعيا_ 
_1- نتعامل مع المجتمع في حياتنا اليوميه, ونخالط اشكال والوان واطباع, فهل تعاملك معهم جميعا بنفس المستوى وان قلنا نفس الاريحيه والطريقه في التعامل؟_ 

_بالتأكيد لا .. تتفاوت العلاقات ..لا يمكنني ان اتعامل مع الجميع بنفس الطريقة .._ 
_ولكن بشكل عام اتعامل مع الجميع بلباقه واحترام الا اذا كان هناك داعٍ لغير ذلك .._ 
_الاريحية في التعامل تختلف من شخص لاخر .. فمن الممكن ان ارتاح لشخص عرفته منذ لحظات اكثر من صديق قديم .._  


_2- غسان , شخصيه قويه ام ضعيفه ام متوسطه كما يراها هو؟_ 
_ان الحمدلله املك شخصيه قوية ومؤثرة .._  

_3- الحب, هل زارك يوما؟ وهل غير من طباع غسان ؟؟ وهل تحاول جاهدا عدم الوقوع في مصيدته؟_ 
_قد لا يكون حبا .. قد يكون مجرد وهم .. لكنه غير من غسان ومن طباعه فعلا .__._
 
_الهروب من الحب .. لا .. انا دائما اقول .. اتمنى ان اجد من يستحق حبي له .._ 

_4- لكي تصدر حكم الجمال على فتاه, ما هي معاييرك الخاصه ؟_ 
_معايير خاصة .. انا احب ان تكون (( كلها على بعضها بتجنن )).. منطقها وجمالها الروحي و الجسدي وتفكيرها ..وغير ذلك .. احبها ان تكون انثى بذاتها .. عندها تكون جميلة .._  
_5- ترتيبك ضمن عائلتك؟_ 
_الاخير .. اصغر واحد_  



_*المنتدى_ 
_1- ما هو بالنسبه لغسان؟_ 
_هو جزء من حياته اليومية .. اصدقاء وعلاقات ونقاشات ..هو حياتي الالكترونية .._ 

_2- هل كان طموح غسان دخول مجلس الاداره؟_ 
_بداية لا .. بعد ذلك نعم .._  

_3- هل يوجد برأي غسان اخطار تلحق بالاعضاء سببها المنتدى؟_ 
_اخطار .. قد يؤثرقليلا من الناحية الدراسيه على المولعين بالمنتدى مثلي انا ..غير ذلك لا اظن .._  

_4- فكر النتدى, ما هو مستواه برأيك؟_ 
_عالي .. باعضائه ومواضيعه .. ومستوى النقاشات التي تحدث .._ 

_5- الاعضاء, هل تتفاوت طريقة تعاملك معهم..؟_ 
_من اي ناحية .._ 
_ادارية لا .._  
_علاقات واصدقاء (( اكيد تتفاوت ))_ 

_6- في تشكيلك لحكومتك من تختار ؟ موضحا الحقائب واصحابها_ 
_الداخليه .. جوري_  
_الصحة .. مهدي_ 
_الخارجية .. ساد ستوري_  
_التعليم ..دموع الورد_ 
_الثقافة .. ابو القسايمه_ 
_العدل .. زهرة التوليب_  
_الاعلام .. عمار_ 
_الدفاع .. سوسن .. شفت الها ميول حربيه بالفترة الاخيره_
_الشباب والرياضة .. احمد الزعبي_  
_وزير دولة .. عباده_  
_الاتصالات.. مها_  
_التجارة والصناعه ..ضياء_  



_7- الاشخاص التاليه, ماذا تحب ان توجه لهم_ 
_حسان .._  
_مها.. الحمدلله على السلامة_ 
_سوسن .. خيرها بغيرها .._ 
_عباده .. زبطلنا لعبة شدة .. خلينا نشوفك .._ 
_ضياء.. بكفي دراسة .. خلينا نشوفك_  
_عمار .. اشطر واحد بالصف_  
_محمد قسايمه .. احلى واحد بالصف_  
_غازي .. وين دايما مختفي_  
_خالد .. الاسئلة لسى بتستنى فيك .. وعلى موعدنا .._ 
_زهرة التوليب .. اهلين ابوشريك.. لسى بستنى بالباقي_  
_غسان .. اخ منك يا غسان_  
_حلا .. الصريحة والجريئة .. اهلا وسهلا فيكِ بالمنتدى_ 

_مهدي .. طولت الغيبة .._ 
_احمد الزعبي .. لابد من لعبة ناخذ فيها ثارنا .._ 
_دموع الورد .. المتألقة دوما .. القريبة البعيدة .._  
_جنتل مان .. اهلا بالجنتل .. ما بدك تطلعني من السجن_ 
_ايات .. شكله لو تظلي بالسعودية احسن .. صرنا نشوفك بالمنتدى .._ 

_شكراااا عمار على الاسئلة الحلوة .._

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

شكريات غسان على الاجابه.. :SnipeR (62):

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> بزعل منك .. انا احلا شب




له يا محمد انت اكيد احلى بكفي شعرك لون اشقر  :Smile:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> له يا محمد انت اكيد احلى بكفي شعرك لون اشقر


على راسي معاذ ، انت الاصل ولو  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

حسان القضاة خايف اسالك نقعد سنة لحتى تجاوب لهيك سؤال واحد بس  :Db465236ff: 
شو لونك المفضل ؟

----------


## ajluni top

chيف حالكوا

من المنسأل

اللي قاعد عالكرسي

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> chيف حالكوا
> 
> من المنسأل
> 
> اللي قاعد عالكرسي


انا مليح ؟ :SnipeR (30):

----------


## ajluni top

اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة maha 					 
_انا مليح ؟

خليج قاعده
والله منتي قايمه
الغدا عالنار
_

----------


## عبود نصار

مشكوووووووووووور

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبود نصار 					 
_مشكوووووووووووووور_
*ع شو دخلك ؟؟!!*

----------


## زهره التوليب

:Db465236ff:  الاخ بدو يحمل اشي من المنتدى
هاي كل القصه

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ajluni top 					 
> _chيف حالكوا
> 
> من المنسأل
> 
> اللي قاعد عالكرسي_


طيب انا بنفع؟ :Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب 					 
_ الاخ بدو يحمل اشي من المنتدى
هاي كل القصه_
 :Db465236ff:

----------


## ajluni top

اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب 					 
_طيب انا بنفع؟

خير وبركه
_

----------


## زهره التوليب

مساء الخير اذا كان مساء...وصباح الخير اذا كان صباحا
الاسئله موجهه للشباب..حسان ..عمار..محمد..غسان..

هطول المطر بماذا يذكرك؟
هل تتوقع ان تجد الحب الكبير؟

_من هو:
_ شخص لاترفض له طلبا ..؟؟ _
احسسسن عضووو:
يعجبني في اختيار مواضيعهـ :
أعضاااااء لهم وحشه اذا غابوا:
عضوو خفيف دمـ :
عضووو محبوووب: 
عضووو شخصيتهـ  جميله:
__عضوووتقيل دم:_
_ عضووو مغرور:

__ماهو:
 لونك المفضل ؟؟
حلم حياتك ؟؟
اغنيتك المفضلة ؟؟
وقت فراغك كيف بتقضيه ؟؟
شي سويتـه وندمت عليه؟؟؟
متـى اخـر مره بكيــت؟؟؟
شو بتحب تسمع او تشوف لما تضيق بك الدنيا؟؟_
  ماهو اكثر شئ تخشاه...؟؟ 
ما هي اكثر الامور التي تشغلك وتمضي اكثر وقتك فيها؟
  هل ندمت فحياتك على شي معيّــن ؟؟؟
ما هي احلى كلمة قيلت لك ؟؟؟
لو رجع الزمان الى الوراء حوالي 7 سنين ماالأحداث التي تتمنى أنها لم تحصل؟
على الصعيد الشخصي

نهايه..كلمه بتوجهها الي :Db465236ff:

----------


## زهره التوليب

المره الجاي للصبايا

----------


## زهره التوليب

:Bl (14):  جاوبوا بسرعه

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

مساء الخير اذا كان مساء...وصباح الخير اذا كان صباحا
الاسئله موجهه للشباب..حسان ..عمار..محمد..غسان..

هطول المطر بماذا يذكرك؟ 
بنفسي

هل تتوقع ان تجد الحب الكبير؟

ربما

_من هو:
_شخص لاترفض له طلبا ..؟؟  
أمي و اصدقائي المقربين

_احسسسن عضووو:_

انا  :Db465236ff: 

_يعجبني في اختيار مواضيعهـ :_ 
غسان ، زهرة التوليب ، زهرة المطر

_أعضاااااء لهم وحشه اذا غابوا:_ 
حسان ( دائما غايب ) ، العالي ، وايمن اللي كلنا اشتقناله

_عضوو خفيف دمـ :_ 
مغرورة  :Db465236ff: 

_عضووو محبوووب:_  
في كثير 

_عضووو شخصيتهـ جميله:_
كثير منهم : مها ، غسان ، زهرة التوليب ، سوسن ( لولا الجكر  :SnipeR (30): ) 

_عضوووتقيل دم:_ 
ما في 

_عضووو مغرور:_ 
انا و سوسن  :Db465236ff: 


_ماهو:
لونك المفضل ؟؟_ 
الاصفر

_حلم حياتك ؟؟_

حالياً : اخلص الطب بتفوق ، وان اجد نفسي جيداً !! 

_اغنيتك المفضلة ؟؟_ 
مستنياك لعزيزة جلال 

_وقت فراغك كيف بتقضيه ؟؟_ 
النت ، او قراءة كتاب ، او مع الاصدقاء 

_شي سويتـه وندمت عليه؟؟؟_ 
اظن الى حد كبير انه ما في  :Bl (35): 

_متـى اخـر مره بكيــت؟؟؟_ 
بجوز من اسبوعين 

_شو بتحب تسمع او تشوف لما تضيق بك الدنيا؟؟_ 
لما اتضيق الدنيا ما بحب احكي او اشوف حد بس صحابي ما بخلوني بحالي  :Db465236ff: 

واكيد دواء القلوب هو القران 
ماهو اكثر شئ تخشاه...؟؟ 

الندم او فقدان شخص عزيز

ما هي اكثر الامور التي تشغلك وتمضي اكثر وقتك فيها؟

الدراسة و النت 

هل ندمت فحياتك على شي معيّــن ؟؟؟

كما اجبت : اظن الى حد كبير لا  :Bl (35): 

ما هي احلى كلمة قيلت لك ؟؟؟

ما في كلمة معينه 

لو رجع الزمان الى الوراء حوالي 7 سنين ماالأحداث التي تتمنى أنها لم تحصل؟
على الصعيد الشخصي 
ما في شي معين 


نهايه..كلمه بتوجهها الي :Db465236ff: 

كيف درستي على نظري السواقه والله مو طايق امسك الكتاب  :Eh S(2):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

مساء الخير اذا كان مساء...وصباح الخير اذا كان صباحا
الاسئله موجهه للشباب..حسان ..عمار..محمد..غسان..

هطول المطر بماذا يذكرك؟ 
بطفولتي
هل تتوقع ان تجد الحب الكبير؟
الى حد ما نعم
_من هو:
_شخص لاترفض له طلبا ..؟؟ 
امي و الي بحبهم وبثق فيهم
_احسسسن عضووو:_
الكل خير وبركه
_يعجبني في اختيار مواضيعهـ :_
_غسان,مها
أعضاااااء لهم وحشه اذا غابوا:_
_حسان,غسان,مها,سوسن,زهرة التوليب,ابوحميد,عباده,دموع,
عضوو خفيف دمـ :ابصر
عضووو محبوووب: الي الهم وحشه بدون حصر
عضووو شخصيتهـ جميلها:me
__عضوووتقيل دم: بلا ما يصير الي اعداء_
_عضووو مغرور:ابوحميد, سوسن(بس نفيت الفكره عندها ) واحيانا انا بصير اتغزل بحالي

__ماهو:
لونك المفضل ؟؟ والله حسب موودي, حاليا الاسود
حلم حياتك ؟؟اخلص هالبكالوريوس واسافر
اغنيتك المفضلة ؟؟__اغنيه بدأت معي من الفصل الثاني العام الماضي لحسام تحسين بك (_ناتالي)
_وقت فراغك كيف بتقضيه ؟؟نت وصحف و طلعات وطشات .. اماانه امسك كتاب واقرأ لا والله 
شي سويتـه وندمت عليه؟؟؟الحمد لله ولاشي
متـى اخـر مره بكيــت؟؟؟قبل سنتين او ثلاث
شو بتحب تسمع او تشوف لما تضيق بك الدنيا؟؟لما اتضايق بنام_
ماهو اكثر شئ تخشاه...؟؟ الفراق الفراق 
ما هي اكثر الامور التي تشغلك وتمضي اكثر وقتك فيها؟  نت  :Db465236ff: 
هل ندمت فحياتك على شي معيّــن ؟؟؟الحمد لله لا
ما هي احلى كلمة قيلت لك ؟؟؟ ما في شي محدد
لو رجع الزمان الى الوراء حوالي 7 سنين ماالأحداث التي تتمنى أنها لم تحصل؟
على الصعيد الشخصي 
ولا شي, لانه كل المحطات كانت عباره عن تجارب كسبت فيها خبره ومعرفه 
ربما عدم وقوع الاحداث شكل نقص 
نهايه..كلمه بتوجهها الي :Db465236ff: 
زي محمد, والله كل ما اسمك كتاب النظري بحتار من وين ابدأ , كيف درستي عليه والله حاسه اصعب من مواد التخصص :Db465236ff:  
وشكرا على الاسئله, خفيفه لطيفه

----------


## khaled aljonidee

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان  
_خالد .. مساء الخير ..

*
/
*
/
* عندي صباح الخير
خالد ... بين الحصن والاسرة والدراسة والاصدقاء .. تحدث لي عن خالد .. ويومه.. كيف يمر ..؟؟ 
من الجامعه للبيت و من البيت لأصدقائه و بعدين الدراسه...اليوم غالباً بيكون جميل
خالد رفيقي في هندسة الميكانيك .. اهم مشاريعك بعد التخرج ..؟؟ العمل ام اكمال الدراسة..؟؟ العمل
كلية الحصن ..؟؟؟ ليش ..؟؟ولأي درجة تلبي طموحك .؟؟ بالغلطو ما فيه ليش و لا فيه طموح
الاحلام .. هل تتحقق ..؟؟ وما هي اهم احلامك ..؟؟ مش كلها.....أهم حلم عندي الان اني اطلع على مملكة السويد بعد ما اتخرج
هل السكوت يعني الخضوع .. ؟؟وهل هو اشارة للقوة ام علامة ضعف ..؟؟ بالنسبه لي السكوت عندي لا يعني الخضوع.....سكوتي يعني للطرف الاخر كلام هو بس تصير فهمان بتراجعني و اذا حسيتك فهمان برد عليك..........اكيد اشاره للقوه
الحصن .. الزرقاء .. ما بتمل على الطريق..مش ناوي تاخذلك سكن ..؟؟ ابداً....بطلع على الطبيعه......ما بقدر اترك البيت لأنه الاهل بأاي لحظه بيكونوا بحاجتي....و على علمك انا الكبير في البيت
كثيرة هي الاشاعات التي طالت خالد والحب في الفترة الاخيرة ..شو صاير ..؟؟ بس اشوفك بحكيلك
خالد لم يعد متواجدا في منتديات الحصن كالسابق ..؟؟لماذا ..؟؟ اتوقع الدراسه هي السبب
نيرد المنتدى ... حارس المنتدى .. شووو كمان ..؟؟ sande7a 
اذا كان بأيدك ترجع العمر لورى .. لوين بترجعه وليش ..؟؟ بس لسنه او نصف حتى اصحح اكبر غلطه عاطفيه بحياتي
حكمة تؤمن بها كثيرا ..؟؟
while there is a life there is a hope 
من هو قدوتك بالحياة .. ومن هو الشخص الاكثر تأثيرا بك..؟؟؟ الوالد و الوالده................و الاكثر تأثير هو الوالد
من هم افضل عشر اعضاء بالمنتدى ..؟؟ جميع الاعضاء
ما تعريقك للحب وللغيرة .وهل يرتبطان ببعضهما ..؟؟ الغيرة قمة الحب يا صديقي لكن بحدود
لمين بتسمع هالايام ..؟؟  مشكل
ايهما افضل .. صحبة البنت ولا صحبة الشب .. وليش ..؟؟ الشب.............يعني انا شب بتوقع من الافضل ان اصاحب شب
اختر عشر اعضاء .. واكتب بجنب كل واحد فيهم كلمة.. لقب..نصيحة.. الي بدك اياه .. 
بدها وقت يا ابو الغساسين
_

----------


## غسان

_اقتباس:_
_المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب_ ___مساء الخير اذا كان مساء...وصباح الخير اذا كان صباحا__الاسئله موجهه للشباب..حسان ..عمار..محمد..غسان.._
_هطول المطر بماذا يذكرك؟__بموقف معين .._ 
_هل تتوقع ان تجد الحب الكبير؟__اتمنى ان اجده .. واتوقع ذلك .._ 
_من هو:_
_شخص لاترفض له طلبا ..؟؟_ _امي .._ 
_احسسسن عضووو: حاليا جوري وزهرة المطر ..__يعجبني في اختيار مواضيعهـ : انا  وزهره التوليب ومحمد وسوسن ..رغم ان بعضهم مقلين..__أعضاااااء لهم وحشه اذا غابوا:مها وزهره وخالد و ابوالزعبي وعباده وسوسن وعمار ومحمد _ _عضوو خفيف دمـ :خالد وربيع_ _عضووو محبوووب: زهرة التوليب ومها__عضووو شخصيتهـ جميله:سوسن ومحمد قسايمه ..__عضوووتقيل دم: هو عارف حاله_ _عضووو مغرور:الشائع انه ال89 .. لكن .._
_ماهو:_
_لونك المفضل ؟؟__الاحمر والاسود__حلم حياتك ؟__التخرج ووظيفة الاحلام وسيارة الفاروميوه .._ 
_اغنيتك المفضلة ؟؟__كزبك حلوووووو__وقت فراغك كيف بتقضيه ؟؟__طشات او النت_ _شي سويتـه وندمت عليه؟؟__دخول جامعة اليرموك ..__متـى اخـر مره بكيــت؟؟؟__مبارح ..__شو بتحب تسمع او تشوف لما تضيق بك الدنيا؟؟__ما بعرف .. بس اشي يهديني ويروقني .. ممكن الاصحاب او الاهل.. او الوحده .. حسب ..__ماهو اكثر شئ تخشاه...؟؟_ _  بتوقع المفاجأت الغير ساره ..__ما هي اكثر الامور التي تشغلك وتمضي اكثر وقتك فيها؟__الاصحاب والنت_ 
_ما هي احلى كلمة قيلت لك ؟؟؟__لسى ما انحكت .._ _لو رجع الزمان الى الوراء حوالي 7 سنين ماالأحداث التي تتمنى أنها لم تحصل؟_

_اهمالي الدراسي بالتوجيهي الفصل الاول(( هلا بفكروني كاين راسب )) .. دخول اليرموك .. بعض العلاقات .._


_نهايه..كلمه بتوجهها الي_


_ زهرة التوليب .. الله يخليكِ للمنتدى .._

----------


## زهره التوليب

استاذ خالد وبقيه الشباب الي على الكرسي اذا بعد في حد :Db465236ff: 

مساء الخير اذا كان مساء...وصباح الخير اذا كان صباحا


هطول المطر بماذا يذكرك؟
هل تتوقع ان تجد الحب الكبير؟

_من هو:
_ شخص لاترفض له طلبا ..؟؟ _
احسسسن عضووو:
يعجبني في اختيار مواضيعهـ :
أعضاااااء لهم وحشه اذا غابوا:
عضوو خفيف دمـ :
عضووو محبوووب: 
عضووو شخصيتهـ  جميله:
__عضوووتقيل دم:_
_ عضووو مغرور:

__ماهو:
 لونك المفضل ؟؟
حلم حياتك ؟؟
اغنيتك المفضلة ؟؟
وقت فراغك كيف بتقضيه ؟؟
شي سويتـه وندمت عليه؟؟؟
متـى اخـر مره بكيــت؟؟؟
شو بتحب تسمع او تشوف لما تضيق بك الدنيا؟؟_
  ماهو اكثر شئ تخشاه...؟؟ 
ما هي اكثر الامور التي تشغلك وتمضي اكثر وقتك فيها؟
  هل ندمت فحياتك على شي معيّــن ؟؟؟
ما هي احلى كلمة قيلت لك ؟؟؟
لو رجع الزمان الى الوراء حوالي 7 سنين ماالأحداث التي تتمنى أنها لم تحصل؟
على الصعيد الشخصي

نهايه..كلمه بتوجهها الي :Db465236ff:

----------


## زهره التوليب

حموده وعمار وغسان الف شكر الكم على اجاباتكم
بالنسبه للنظري والله بصمته وماخليت شي يعتب علي....الكتاب عندي كان عباره عن سؤال وجواب...وهالشي بساعد...مابعرف شو عندكم

----------


## عُبادة

يا شباب القسايمة

لا تقلقوا كثير من النظري الامتحان سهل كثير وخصوصا بالصريح لانه اون لاين

----------


## saousana

يا حرامكم من الله 
انا مش مغرورة 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 



انا واثقة من حالي شوي كتير هاي كل القصة  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

الاسئلة الان لسوسن - السوسنة الزرقاء 

1

كثر الحديث عن الثقة بالنفس و الغرور ، فكيف تميز سوسن بينهما ؟

ما رأيك بالزواج المبكر للفتاة ؟ 

قوانين الشرق الصارمة و انفتاح الغرب المبتذل ، أيهما أقدر على ضمان حياة افضل وأرقى للمرأة ؟ 

سيدة القرن الواحد و العشرين المتعملة ، كيف لها ان تجمع بين العمل ، والتزاماتها كزوجة و أم داخل الاسرة ؟ 

الحب ، ما رأيك به ، وكيف للمرأة الشرقية ان تتعامل معه ؟ 


2

هل سوسن 

- اجتماعية ام انطوائية ؟ 

- مندفعة ام مترددة ؟ 

- عصبية أم هادئة ؟ 

- قوية ام ضعيفة ؟

- صبورة ام لا ؟


3

" عيناك ليلٍ صيفية و رؤىً وقصائد وردية ... " أغنية ماجدة الرومي الشهيرة ، كيف ترتبط هذه الاغنية بسوسن ؟

أي انواع الورد تفضلين ؟ 

السماء ، البحر ، الغروب ، الفجر ، ايهم الاجمل ؟ 

لمن تقرأ سوسن من الادباء ؟ و من هم المفضلين ؟ 

بين الطرب القديم ، و الغناء الجديد ، لمن تسمع سوسن ؟ 


4 

كلمة تصفين بها الصور التالية .. 





















5

كلمة بتوجهيها ل 

حسان القضاة 

زهرة التوليب 

مها 

غسان 

خالد الجنيدي 

عبادة شطناوي 

ضياء العمري 

حلم حياتي 

العالي 

زهرة المطر 

انا 

عمار قسايمة 

غازي قسايمة 

ايات 

سوسن

----------


## saousana

اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammad qasaimeh 					 
_الاسئلة الان لسوسن - السوسنة الزرقاء 

1

كثر الحديث عن الثقة بالنفس و الغرور ، فكيف تميز سوسن بينهما ؟

مش عارفة كيف بدي اميز بينهم هو بصراحة الفرق صغير بين التنتين 
بس العاقل بقدر يفرق بين الغرور وبين الثقة بالنفس 
بالنسبة الي واثقة من حالي لدرجة كبيرة بس مش مغرورة ابدا 
الغرور بخلي صاحبه يشعر بانه افضل من الكل 
على كل الحال النقاش بحتاج مساحة اكبر 
بس حلو نفرق بين الغرور والثقة بالنفس 
 
ما رأيك بالزواج المبكر للفتاة ؟ 

مبكر يعني قبل 18 
اذا ما كانت تدرس البنت ما بشوف ايا مانع بعد 18 تتزوج
اذا كانت تدرس وقادرة على التوفيق بين الدراسة والبيت والزوج ومسؤلياته برافو عليها 
ابكر من هيك بصير غلط 
 
قوانين الشرق الصارمة و انفتاح الغرب المبتذل ، أيهما أقدر على ضمان حياة افضل وأرقى للمرأة ؟ 

قوانين الشرق الصارمة هي الافضل 
بتحافظ على كرامة المرأة وبتحسسها بقيمتها اكتر 
الغرب نظرته للمرأة مبتذلة كتير كتير 
وتقريبا هي اشي مش انسان 

سيدة القرن الواحد و العشرين المتعملة ، كيف لها ان تجمع بين العمل ، والتزاماتها كزوجة و أم داخل الاسرة ؟ 

سيدة القرن الواحد والعشرين سيدة حديدية 
بين البيت والاولاد والشغل تستنفذ كل طاقاتها 
بحاجة الى اصرار كبير وعزيمة وتنظيم وزوج محب و متعاون حتى تحقق كل هاي سوا 
هيك ممكن الامور تكون اسهل 

الحب ، ما رأيك به ، وكيف للمرأة الشرقية ان تتعامل معه ؟ 
الحب للمراة الشرقية او الغربية هو الحب بكل معانيه السامية والجميلة 
هي في نهاية المطاف مشاعر وللمرأة الشرقية الحق فيها 
ويجب ان يتوج بالزواج 
 
2

هل سوسن 

- اجتماعية ام انطوائية ؟ 
مش اجتماعية ومش انطوائية 
مهاراتي الاجتماعية محدودة ممكن تتفسر غرور 
بس بنفس الوقت مش اجتماعية 

- مندفعة ام مترددة ؟ 
طول عمري مندفعة 

- عصبية أم هادئة ؟ 

عصبية 

- قوية ام ضعيفة ؟

قوية كتير 

- صبورة ام لا ؟
صبورة لحد معين 

3

" عيناك ليلٍ صيفية و رؤىً وقصائد وردية ... " أغنية ماجدة الرومي الشهيرة ، كيف ترتبط هذه الاغنية بسوسن ؟
بما انه فيها العيون فهي فيها ارتباط كبير بسوسن 
بصراحة كلامات معبرة 
بس ما الها اي معنى شخصي عندي 

أي انواع الورد تفضلين ؟ 
السوسنة حلوة بس حلوة كرمز مش كهدية 
بفضل الجوري الاحمر 

السماء ، البحر ، الغروب ، الفجر ، ايهم الاجمل ؟ 
البحر 
والفجر 
 
لمن تقرأ سوسن من الادباء ؟ و من هم المفضلين ؟ 

مش من المواضبين على القراءة انا وما عندي اديب مفضل 
يمكن عنوان كتاب يلفتني او موضوع معين 
بس ما بفضل كاتب معين 

بين الطرب القديم ، و الغناء الجديد ، لمن تسمع سوسن ؟ 
القديم بحب ام كلثوم كتير 
الجديد بسمع للكل 
بحب صوت فضل شاكر كتير 
وبحب نانوس"نانسي عجرم " صوتا وشكلا 
 
4 

كلمة تصفين بها الصور التالية .. 





حب 



حياة 




جكر 


اجمل العيون "الزرقاء" 
 

جمال 


الغائب الذي لم يعد " حقوق الطبع لمها" 
 
5

كلمة بتوجهيها ل 

حسان القضاة 
حسان كلمة شكر ما بتنتهي 
قلة من الناس اللي بتستاهل الشكر مني انت اولهم 
زهرة التوليب 
صاحبة الحضور المتميز 
مها 
بحكيلها بيني وبينها انتو شو دخلكم 
غسان 
غسان رفيق الكفاح ورفيق المنتدى 
والامم المتحدة اللتي تهب لنجدتي لما الكل يجاكرني انا "سوسو المسكينة " 
خالد الجنيدي 
صاير تغيب كتير عن المنتدى شو القصة 
عبادة شطناوي 
ابو جكر  ... مش عارفة ليش كتير بجارني انا مسكينة 
لا عنجد عبادة شخصية كتير مميزة ومن الناس اللي الهم احترام كتير في المنتدى 
ضياء العمري 
oooooooooooooooooooo
حلم حياتي 
نوارتنا 
العالي 
من الاسباب اللي خلتني ادخل على المنتدى اسم العالي 
بس من لما دخلت عليه اختفى العالي 
بتمنى يرجع 
زهرة المطر 
رفيقتنا الجديدة 
انا 
ناكش مخك منيح بهاي الاسئلة 
رفيق الكفاح التكناوي اكيد ورفيق المنتدى 
وانت اكتر واحد انا بستمتع بمجاكرتك 
عمار قسايمة 
مع انه عمار عارف بس يللا 
هو كمان رفيقي يعني احنا جماعة 89 ما في حاجة نوجه ايا رسالة لبعض 

غازي قسايمة 
موفق في كل اشي 
ايات 
توتو حبيبتي 
بصراحة هي من اهم الاعضاء في المنتدى 
يعني بدون ايات المنتدى ما بسوى  
بتبعدها عنا ايام الدراسة شوي بس هي في القلب 

سوسن 
بدي احكيلك انه الشجاعة اسهل بكثير مما بنتخيل 
اتاري الشجاعة سهلة اوي اوي وانا ما عنديش خبر 
بس انتي يمكن بتحسبي كتير قبل ما تتصرفي 

_

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

شكرا سوسن ، اجابات استمتعت بقراءتها  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## آلجوري

ايات 
توتو حبيبتي 
بصراحة هي من اهم الاعضاء في المنتدى 
يعني بدون ايات المنتدى ما بسوى 
بتبعدها عنا ايام الدراسة شوي بس هي في القلب  


 :Cry2:   :Cry2:   :Cry2:   :Cry2:   :Cry2:  
سو سو حبيبتي ...  
لو بدك أقعد بالبيت وما اكمل الدراسة .. ترى ما عندي مانع ... واقف ع التكه..بس انتي ادللي  :Db465236ff:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

سوسن شو بعنيلك الاسماء التالية هم: تحية عسكرية 
معاذ ملحم وعبادة الشطناوي وحلم حياتي وميرفا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

ايوا ظل أسئلة

----------


## غسان

_يوم الخميس القادم اخر موعد لطرح الاسئلة على ضيوف الكرسي..._

_ وبعدها سيتم الاعلان عن الضيف الجديد لكرسي الاعتراف ..._

----------


## saousana

> سوسن شو بعنيلك الاسماء التالية هم: تحية عسكرية 
> معاذ ملحم وعبادة الشطناوي وحلم حياتي وميرفا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


كلهم زملائي في المنتدى والهم محبة واحترام كبير  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## ajluni top

:Eh S(2): 

وانا

----------


## saousana

الاسئلة هاي موجهة الي غسان 


غسان .... ما بين التكنو واليرموك وما بين هندسة الكهرباء والميكانيك 
الى اي مدى تغير الوضع الى الافضل؟ وهل تحقق جزء من احلام غسان بدخول التكنو ؟




الاحلام منها ما تحقق ومنها في الانتظار ؟؟ ماذا تحقق من احلام غسان في هذه المرحلة ؟



ما هو ترتيبك في اسرتك ؟ وكيف كان تأثيره على شخصية غسان الان ؟ 


ما بين الموسيقى الغربية والشرقية ؟ وحديث الاغاني وقديمها ... ماذا تفضل  ؟



رسالة توجهها الى شخص قد لا نعرفه ولا ترغب ان تذكر اسمه .......



كيف تغير تعامل غسان مع الاعضاء لما كان مشرف المنتدى الرياضي او العام ..وعندما اصبحت عضو مجلس ادارة ؟ 


سؤال يتكرر بشدة من الناس وتكرهه وتتهرب من الاجابة عليه ؟


بين اصدقاء الطفولة ... واصدقاء الدراسة ... والاقارب .. اين اصدقائك الحقيقين ؟

----------


## saousana

الاسئلة موجهة الى محمد قسايمة 


الى اي مدى نجد محمد الطفل في شخصية محمد حاليا ؟


ماذا يعني لك وجود عمار ....  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  ؟


من هم اصدقائك الحقيقين بين اصدقاء الدراسة الجامعية واصدقاء المدرسة ؟


لمن يقرأ محمد ؟


الموسقى الحديثة والقديمة لمن يفضل محمد الاستماع ؟


رسالة كره لشخص اساء لمحمد ؟

----------


## saousana

الاسئلة حاليا لعمار 

عمار الشخصية المسؤولة ..... من هو او ما هو صاحب الاثر الاكبر لوجود هذه الشخصية ؟

الى اي مدى ((بكل صراحة )) تلبي كلية الحصن طموحات عمار ؟


ماذا يعني لك وجود محمد ,....  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  ؟


موقف يتعرض له عمار شبه يومي ويكرهه ولا يستطيع التهرب منه اغلب الاحيان ؟

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة علاء جمال  
_شو دخل الكلية بعمار ياسوسن_


 سوسن حرة بالأسئلة وما الك الحق تثور كل هاي الثورة ... وانا نفسي أعرف منصب حالك دائما مدافع عن الكلية لشوووو ومين وكلك هالمهمة اصلا ... الحكي هون ما بعجبك لا تدخل ...
افهم شو أسئلة سوسن وبعدين علق .. ولا بس لانه اسم عمار هون ...
هو طالب زيو زيك بالجامعة وبحق اله إبداء رأيه ... ما عجبك مو ضروي تفرض رايك انت ؟؟!!!!!!

----------


## زهره التوليب

:Db465236ff:  احلى ايوت

----------


## saousana

> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة علاء جمال  
> _شو دخل الكلية بعمار ياسوسن_
> 
> 
>  سوسن حرة بالأسئلة وما الك الحق تثور كل هاي الثورة ... وانا نفسي أعرف منصب حالك دائما مدافع عن الكلية لشوووو ومين وكلك هالمهمة اصلا ... الحكي هون ما بعجبك لا تدخل ...
> افهم شو أسئلة سوسن وبعدين علق .. ولا بس لانه اسم عمار هون ...
> هو طالب زيو زيك بالجامعة وبحق اله إبداء رأيه ... ما عجبك مو ضروي تفرض رايك انت ؟؟!!!!!!


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
_ احلى ايوت_


 لا جد عصبني .. هو عارف حالو مين وانا عرفته .. يبطل هالحركات خلاص بلا منها علنا فيها  .. هو الشريف للجامعة واحنا الاكالين النكارين دائما ..خلاص افهمنا :SnipeR (30): 

شو هاد :Db465236ff:

----------


## ajluni top

:SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ajluni top  
__


 هلا عجلوني ... مالك ضايع .. :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## ajluni top

ما حدا بده يعترف؟

----------


## زهره التوليب

__

----------


## ajluni top

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
__


 :SnipeR (30):

----------


## آلجوري

زهرة سلامات  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

الاسئلة حاليا لعمار  
عمار الشخصية المسؤولة ..... من هو او ما هو صاحب الاثر الاكبر لوجود هذه الشخصية ؟ 
ليس بمقدور شخص معين بناء شخصية شخص اخر, التربيه تعلب الدور الاكبر في توجيه الشخص وترك له كامل الحريه مع المراقبه الى سن معين, ترتيب الشخص ضمن افراد عائلته يلعب ايضا دور مهم ,المسؤوليه التي تقع على كاهله في سن لربما يكون مبكرا مقارنة بالاخرين تجعل منه المسؤول.

الى اي مدى ((بكل صراحة )) تلبي كلية الحصن طموحات عمار ؟

الى درجة استطيع انه اصفها بالمقبول, لكن بشكل عام الطموحات اكبر والطاقات هائله كل ما حدث هو تخزينها الى حين التخرج وتأجيلها لتوفر المكان الافضل 
ماذا يعني لك وجود محمد ,....  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  ؟
محمد, اعجز عن وصف وجوده لكني الخص وجوده بالوفاء والامان والراحه 
جميل ان تتحدث ولا تفهم خطأ جميل ان تجد كنز اسرارك وجميل ان تجد بحر همومك


موقف يتعرض له عمار شبه يومي ويكرهه ولا يستطيع التهرب منه اغلب الاحيان ؟
الحمد لله , لا يوجد اي موقف بهذه الصوره

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

الاسئلة موجهة الى محمد قسايمة  

الى اي مدى نجد محمد الطفل في شخصية محمد حاليا ؟ 
الى حد كبير 


ماذا يعني لك وجود عمار ....  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  ؟ 
معك خبر انه احترت شو بدي احكي ، لانه كل ما اكتب لفظ بتذكر انه عمار اكثر من هيك  
باختصار عمار انا  

من هم اصدقائك الحقيقين بين اصدقاء الدراسة الجامعية 
واصدقاء المدرسة ؟ 
عبر المدرسة و الجامعة هنالك العديد من الاصدقاء ، ولكن معنى الصديق الحقيقي لدي مقدس جدا ، اظن ان قلة من استطاعوا الوصول اليه  

لمن يقرأ محمد ؟ 
للكل ، كتب غربية و شرقية ، قديمة وحديثة ، تاريخ ،سياسة ، روايات ، كتب اسلامية ، ولكن بشكل اخص الادب و الشعر  
وهذا لا يكون الا بايام العطل  :Eh S(2):  
الموسقى الحديثة والقديمة لمن يفضل محمد الاستماع ؟ 
تقصدين بالموسيقى الغناء ، من القدماء ام كلثوم و عبد الحليم ، اما الغناء الحديث ، كاظم الساهر بالمرتبة الاولى واصالة واي اغنية حلوة بسمعها حتى لو كانت لهيفا  :Db465236ff:  

رسالة كره لشخص اساء لمحمد ؟  
ما في شخص اساء الي بهذا المعنى  
--------- 
شكرا سوسن على الاسئلة

----------


## عاشقة الاحزان

فكرة حلوة كثير وهيك بنتعرف على بعض اكثر

----------


## دموع الورد

الاسئلة موجهة الى محمد قسايمة و عمار و سوسن و زهرة التوليب و غسان

كان هنا معك يوما ما .. بادلت المشاعر ربما اعتبرته صديقك !!
 وكل شي بحياتكِ !!
 أمنته أسرارك .. شكوت له حزنك

 وفجأة .. وبلا مقدمات
 يطعنك في ظهرك في لحظة عناق
 فترحل

 إلى أين ؟؟
 ليكمل طعنته .. ينثر أشواك جريمته على الآخرين
 ليغرز بقلوبهم الحقد تجاهك .. يشوه سمعتك عند من يحبوك
 يبعد عنك أحبابك ،، يبث رائحة أسرارك في كل مكان

 ثم يختفي من حياتك
 تاركا وراءه جرح عميـــــق ينزف !! ودرس لن يمحى من الذاكرة
 ولربما زرعت في قلبك .. دعوة لرد الجرح بجرح آخر أو الانتقام !!
 أقسمت أنك لن تسامحه أبدا ولن تنسي !!

 تمر السنين
 لا لن يرجع ذلك الشخص
 بل ياتيك أحدهم بخبر مـــــوتــه 


 كيف ستكون ردة فعلك ؟؟؟

 وهـــــل
 - هذا الخبر ينسيك الماضي؟ 

 - تتأثر لموته ولكن لا تبكي؟ 

 - تغرق الديار دموعا على فرقاه؟؟ 

 - تسامحه وتعفي عنه .. ( كيف وانت فقدت بسببه الكثير ) !!

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جوري 					 
> _زهرة سلامات_


 :Db465236ff:

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دموع الورد 					 
> _الاسئلة موجهة الى محمد قسايمة و عمار و سوسن و زهرة التوليب و غسان
> 
> كان هنا معك يوما ما .. بادلت المشاعر ربما اعتبرته صديقك !!
>  وكل شي بحياتكِ !!
>  أمنته أسرارك .. شكوت له حزنك
> 
>  وفجأة .. وبلا مقدمات
> ...


هذا الموقف ليس بغريب علي...كان لي صديقه وكنت احبها واعتبرها اخت حقا...بعد فتره اكتشفت ما اكتشفت لاسباب ما...ليس مهم ان اذكر ما حدث...لكن ساخبرك بما شعرت به عند وفاتها "بدون تفكير وبدون تنظير"..
عندما سمعت بخبر وفاتها كانت الساعه 8 صباحا وكنت نائمه ...رن الهاتف..احدى الصديقات تخبرني بالفاجعه..بان فلانه تعرضت لحادث سير وتشوهت ملامحها وتناثرت اطرافها وفقدت الحياه يوم امس مساء!
سبحان الله!...للحظه فقدت القدره على البكاء ولم استطع الكلام..تركت فراشي وانا غير مصدقه نزلت من غرفتي الى امي..التي كانت تودع اخواني الذاهبين الى مدارسهم..وتنوي العوده الى فراشها..صدمها منظري..سألتني فرفضت الاجابه..الحت علي فاخبرتها.,.بعد ان اخبرتها..ورأيت الدموع الصامته بعينها..انفجرت بالبكاء :Cry2: وسامحتها على الفور على كل ما مضى ..وقرأت القران لروحها...يااااااااااه كم اشفقت عليها وتمنيت لو انني بادرت للصلح قبل ان تموت...من اجلها لا من اجلي..
الان بعد مرور سنه او اكثر...لا اذكر..اتألم عندما اتذكر ما فعلت بي..وكيف طعنتني ...لكن احاول ان انسى ذلك بسرعه واترحم عليها وان لا افكر الا بالسماح..مشكوره دموع الورد ولو انك قلبتي علي مواجع كثيره..
توقيعك بجنن :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دموع الورد  
_الاسئلة موجهة الى محمد قسايمة و عمار و سوسن و زهرة التوليب و غسان

كان هنا معك يوما ما .. بادلت المشاعر ربما اعتبرته صديقك !!
وكل شي بحياتكِ !!
أمنته أسرارك .. شكوت له حزنك 
وفجأة .. وبلا مقدمات
يطعنك في ظهرك في لحظة عناق
فترحل 
إلى أين ؟؟
ليكمل طعنته .. ينثر أشواك جريمته على الآخرين
ليغرز بقلوبهم الحقد تجاهك .. يشوه سمعتك عند من يحبوك
يبعد عنك أحبابك ،، يبث رائحة أسرارك في كل مكان 
ثم يختفي من حياتك
تاركا وراءه جرح عميـــــق ينزف !! ودرس لن يمحى من الذاكرة
ولربما زرعت في قلبك .. دعوة لرد الجرح بجرح آخر أو الانتقام !!
أقسمت أنك لن تسامحه أبدا ولن تنسي !! 
تمر السنين
لا لن يرجع ذلك الشخص
بل ياتيك أحدهم بخبر مـــــوتــه  

كيف ستكون ردة فعلك ؟؟؟ 
وهـــــل
- هذا الخبر ينسيك الماضي؟  
- تتأثر لموته ولكن لا تبكي؟  
- تغرق الديار دموعا على فرقاه؟؟  
- تسامحه وتعفي عنه .. ( كيف وانت فقدت بسببه الكثير ) !! 




_


 بالبدايه بهنيكي على المقدمه الرائعه,

 في الواقع انا شخصيا على قدر محبتي ومساعدتي للناس, اكون على قدرها تماما وبشكل عنيف جدا في حال الخيانه و الحقد والطعن.

نعم وبكل صراحه انتقم منه على قدر استطاعتي فأني قد اخلصت له و اوفيت له وقابلني بالطعن والخيانه , فطبيعة النقس البشريه لا تقبل و ترفض بعنف .

بالنسبة للوفاه, كلنا نخضع للقدر وكلنا نضعف امام الموت , وكلنا نتأثر  فان توفي هو اليوم  فلابد من يوم يكون يوم وفاتي, فلا يمكن ابدا ان افرح لوفاته ولا يمكن ايضا بالمقابل ان اندم على ما فعلت به ردا على طعنته, ما بوسعي الا ان اترحم عليه داعيا له بالمغفره والرحمه.

----------


## دموع الورد

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب 					 
> _هذا الموقف ليس بغريب علي...كان لي صديقه وكنت احبها واعتبرها اخت حقا...بعد فتره اكتشفت ما اكتشفت لاسباب ما...ليس مهم ان اذكر ما حدث...لكن ساخبرك بما شعرت به عند وفاتها "بدون تفكير وبدون تنظير"..
> عندما سمعت بخبر وفاتها كانت الساعه 8 صباحا وكنت نائمه ...رن الهاتف..احدى الصديقات تخبرني بالفاجعه..بان فلانه تعرضت لحادث سير وتشوهت ملامحها وتناثرت اطرافها وفقدت الحياه يوم امس مساء!
> سبحان الله!...للحظه فقدت القدره على البكاء ولم استطع الكلام..تركت فراشي وانا غير مصدقه نزلت من غرفتي الى امي..التي كانت تودع اخواني الذاهبين الى مدارسهم..وتنوي العوده الى فراشها..صدمها منظري..سألتني فرفضت الاجابه..الحت علي فاخبرتها.,.بعد ان اخبرتها..ورأيت الدموع الصامته بعينها..انفجرت بالبكاءوسامحتها على الفور على كل ما مضى ..وقرأت القران لروحها...يااااااااااه كم اشفقت عليها وتمنيت لو انني بادرت للصلح قبل ان تموت...من اجلها لا من اجلي..
> الان بعد مرور سنه او اكثر...لا اذكر..اتألم عندما اتذكر ما فعلت بي..وكيف طعنتني ...لكن احاول ان انسى ذلك بسرعه واترحم عليها وان لا افكر الا بالسماح..مشكوره دموع الورد ولو انك قلبتي علي مواجع كثيره..
> توقيعك بجنن_


 الله يكون بعونك على هاد الموقف الذي لا يوصف...شكرا على الرد..وانا اسف اذا قلبت المواجع..الله يحلي ايامك زهرتنا

----------


## دموع الورد

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ammar Qasaimeh 					 
> _اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دموع الورد  
> الاسئلة موجهة الى محمد قسايمة و عمار و سوسن و زهرة التوليب و غسان
> 
> كان هنا معك يوما ما .. بادلت المشاعر ربما اعتبرته صديقك !!
> وكل شي بحياتكِ !!
> أمنته أسرارك .. شكوت له حزنك 
> ...


 شكرا على الرد عمار

----------


## saousana

اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دموع الورد 					 
_الاسئلة موجهة الى محمد قسايمة و عمار و سوسن و زهرة التوليب و غسان

كان هنا معك يوما ما .. بادلت المشاعر ربما اعتبرته صديقك !!
 وكل شي بحياتكِ !!
 أمنته أسرارك .. شكوت له حزنك

 وفجأة .. وبلا مقدمات
 يطعنك في ظهرك في لحظة عناق
 فترحل

 إلى أين ؟؟
 ليكمل طعنته .. ينثر أشواك جريمته على الآخرين
 ليغرز بقلوبهم الحقد تجاهك .. يشوه سمعتك عند من يحبوك
 يبعد عنك أحبابك ،، يبث رائحة أسرارك في كل مكان

 ثم يختفي من حياتك
 تاركا وراءه جرح عميـــــق ينزف !! ودرس لن يمحى من الذاكرة
 ولربما زرعت في قلبك .. دعوة لرد الجرح بجرح آخر أو الانتقام !!
 أقسمت أنك لن تسامحه أبدا ولن تنسي !!

 تمر السنين
 لا لن يرجع ذلك الشخص
 بل ياتيك أحدهم بخبر مـــــوتــه 


 كيف ستكون ردة فعلك ؟؟؟
هي ما كانت خيانة بمعنى الكلمة ولا فضح اسرار 
كانت بالعامية "طق براغي"حتى تمشي مصلحتها وهي اللي تتميز 
انا زعلت كتير بس ما حقدت
وانا كمان ولا عمري انحطيت في موقف اخسر حد من صاحباتي والحمد لله  
 وهـــــل
 - هذا الخبر ينسيك الماضي؟ 
اتوقع اه 
 - تتأثر لموته ولكن لا تبكي؟ 
بتأثر وببكي وبندم 
 - تغرق الديار دموعا على فرقاه؟؟ 
اكيد 
 - تسامحه وتعفي عنه .. ( كيف وانت فقدت بسببه الكثير ) !!

ما انحطيت في موقف انه ازعل من انسان ما اقدر اسامح 
الكلام كله نظري انا ما مريت بهيك موقف 

_

----------


## دموع الورد

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana 					 
> _اقتباس:
>                                                                       المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دموع الورد                      
> الاسئلة موجهة الى محمد قسايمة و عمار و سوسن و زهرة التوليب و غسان
> 
> كان هنا معك يوما ما .. بادلت المشاعر ربما اعتبرته صديقك !!
>  وكل شي بحياتكِ !!
>  أمنته أسرارك .. شكوت له حزنك
> ...


 شكرا على اجوبتك سوسن

----------


## جسر الحياة

سوســن ، غســان :

1 جامعـــتك   ؟

2 تخصصــك  ؟

3 أمنيــة حيـــاتك  ؟

----------


## ريمي

سوسن+غسان+
هسا السؤال لسوسن سوسن ايهما تختاري 1 انه تذهبي الى اي مكان في العالم شرطا ان تنخدمين او2انتبقي مكانة ماأنتي ولاان تذهبي الى اي مكان؟؟؟؟
غسان ان قالو لك نريد مساعدتك الجامعة سوف تنهد ماهي المساعدات التي يمكن ان تقدما ؟؟؟؟؟؟
سوسن لو قالو لك نريد نريد دما فهل تقبلين؟؟؟؟
غسان لو قالو لك انت  شخص يوجد داخلك مرض فهل تصدقهم ؟؟ونفس السؤال هاد لسوسن؟؟

----------


## saousana

اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Scorpio 					 
_ سوســن ، غســان :

1 جامعـــتك   ؟
جامعة العلوم و التكنولوجيا 
 
2 تخصصــك  ؟
هندسة حاسوب 
 3 أمنيــة حيـــاتك  ؟
عندي اماني كتير حاليا اني اتخرج واكمل دراستي 
بس امنية حياتي بفضل احتقظ فيها لنفسي 
_

----------


## saousana

اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حلا 					 
_سوسن+غسان+
هسا السؤال لسوسن سوسن ايهما تختاري 1 انه تذهبي الى اي مكان في العالم شرطا ان تنخدمين او2انتبقي مكانة ماأنتي ولاان تذهبي الى اي مكان؟؟؟؟

انا بحب السفر بكل احواله بس اذا كان الشرط اني اخدم اكيد بضل محل ما انا معززة مكرمة

غسان ان قالو لك نريد مساعدتك الجامعة سوف تنهد ماهي المساعدات التي يمكن ان تقدما ؟؟؟؟؟؟

سوسن لو قالو لك نريد نريد دما فهل تقبلين؟؟؟؟
انا ما عمري جربت اتبرع بدمي ولا بعرف حتى شو نوع دمي 
بس اذا حد بحاجة اكيد ما رح يكون عندي مانع 

غسان لو قالو لك انت  شخص يوجد داخلك مرض فهل تصدقهم ؟؟ونفس السؤال هاد لسوسن؟؟
لا مش رح اصدق اذا كان القصد مرض نفسي او اشي زي هيك 
اذا مرض عضوي وفي ادله على هيك مجبورة اصدق 


مشكورة حلا اسئلة روووعة 
_

----------


## غسان

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana  _الاسئلة هاي موجهة الي غسان_ _غسان .... ما بين التكنو واليرموك وما بين هندسة الكهرباء والميكانيك_ _الى اي مدى تغير الوضع الى الافضل؟ وهل تحقق جزء من احلام غسان بدخول التكنو ؟__ ما بين اليرموك والتكنو تغير الوضع كثيرا نحو الافضل .. وتحقق بالفعل شيء من احلامي بدخول التكنو ..__بين الكهرباء والميكانيك .. تغير الوضع قليلا .._ _  رغبتي كهرباء منذ الاساس ولكن الميكانيك تخصص ممتاز .. وان شاء الله رح افرع ميكاترونيكس ووقتها اعتبر و اصنف مهندس كهرباء _ 
_الاحلام منها ما تحقق ومنها في الانتظار ؟؟ ماذا تحقق من احلام غسان في هذه المرحلة ؟__مشكلة الاحلام انها لحظيه و متغيره ..__ لكل مرحله احلامها .. تحقق شيء منها بالفعل ..والكثير لم يتحقق بعد ..._ _لكن اظن انني على الطريق الصحيح .. نحو تحقيق كل ما اسعى اليه .._ 
_ما هو ترتيبك في اسرتك ؟ وكيف كان تأثيره على شخصية غسان الان ؟_ _ الاخير .. وله تأثير كبير على غسان وشخصيته.. فأنا عندما اسئل عن القدوه تكون اجابتي ..__((القدوة بالنسبة لي ليست شخصية بعينها وانما مجموعة صفات في عدة شخصيات وقد تكون في اخوتي ))
_
_ما بين الموسيقى الغربية والشرقية ؟ وحديث الاغاني وقديمها ... ماذا تفضل ؟__ انا لست من محبي الموسيقى الغربيه .. كلهم كم اغنيه الي بعرفهم .._ _جديد وقديم .. بفضل الجديد  .. لكن في اغاني قديمه لعبدالحليم وورده بحبها كثير_ 
_رسالة توجهها الى شخص قد لا نعرفه ولا ترغب ان تذكر اسمه .......__ما في اي رساله ..  _ 
_كيف تغير تعامل غسان مع الاعضاء لما كان مشرف المنتدى الرياضي او العام ..وعندما اصبحت عضو مجلس ادارة ؟_ _ لم يتغير ابدا .. ليش شو يعني عضو مجلس ادارة.. على راسه ريشه  .._ 
_سؤال يتكرر بشدة من الناس وتكرهه وتتهرب من الاجابة عليه ؟__ هو فعلا في سؤال  .. عن حادث سير صار معي سنة 93 .. وانا عمري 4 سنين ... لكنه لا يتكرر كثيرا_ 
_بين اصدقاء الطفولة ... واصدقاء الدراسة ... والاقارب .. اين اصدقائك الحقيقين ؟_


_اصدقاء الدراسه ومعظمهم اصدقاء الطفوله ايضا .._ 

_الحمدلله انا محظوظ جدا باصدقائي .._


_طبعا بالنهايه لا بد من شكرك على هالاسئله الجميله فعلا .._

----------


## غسان

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دموع الورد  
_الاسئلة موجهة الى محمد قسايمة و عمار و سوسن و زهرة التوليب و غسان_ 

_كان هنا معك يوما ما .. بادلت المشاعر ربما اعتبرته صديقك !!_
_وكل شي بحياتكِ !!_
_أمنته أسرارك .. شكوت له حزنك_ 
_وفجأة .. وبلا مقدمات_
_يطعنك في ظهرك في لحظة عناق_
_فترحل_ 
_إلى أين ؟؟_ 
_انا لا ارحل لمثل هذا ابدا ..فالرحيل واجبه هو .._ 
 
_ليكمل طعنته .. ينثر أشواك جريمته على الآخرين_
_ليغرز بقلوبهم الحقد تجاهك .. يشوه سمعتك عند من يحبوك_
_يبعد عنك أحبابك ،، يبث رائحة أسرارك في كل مكان_ 
_ثم يختفي من حياتك_
_تاركا وراءه جرح عميـــــق ينزف !! ودرس لن يمحى من الذاكرة_
_ولربما زرعت في قلبك .. دعوة لرد الجرح بجرح آخر أو الانتقام !!_
_أقسمت أنك لن تسامحه أبدا ولن تنسي !!_ 
_تمر السنين_
_لا لن يرجع ذلك الشخص_
_بل ياتيك أحدهم بخبر مـــــوتــه_  

_كيف ستكون ردة فعلك ؟؟؟_ 
_ما بعرف .. الموت طامه كبرى قد تنسيني كل ما كان .._ 
_وهـــــل_
_- هذا الخبر ينسيك الماضي؟_ 
_ممكن .._ 
_- تتأثر لموته ولكن لا تبكي؟_  
_اتأثر لموته وابكي عليه .._
_فقد كان في يوم من الايام يعني لي الكثير .._ 
_- تغرق الديار دموعا على فرقاه؟؟_  
_ممكن .._  
_- تسامحه وتعفي عنه .. ( كيف وانت فقدت بسببه الكثير ) !!_ 

_لا ادري كيف سأتصرف .. لكن ان اسمح عنه وارد جدا .._  
_طبعا ردي كله افتراضي .. فأنا لم اواجه موقف مثل هذا واتمنى ان لا اواجه ذلك .._  
_الله يرحمه شو كان كويس_  


_شكرا دموع الورد على الاضافة الحلوة وعلى اسئلتك المميزه .._

----------


## غسان

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Scorpio  
_سوســن ، غســان :

1 جامعـــتك ؟   جامعة العلوم و التكنولوجيا 
2 تخصصــك ؟   هندسة ميكانيك  
3 أمنيــة حيـــاتك ؟    كثره هي الامنيات .. منها التخرج ووظيفة الاحلام ووو .. 

_


_ شكرا سكربيو .._

----------


## غسان

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حلا  
_سوسن+غسان+
هسا السؤال لسوسن سوسن ايهما تختاري 1 انه تذهبي الى اي مكان في العالم شرطا ان تنخدمين او2انتبقي مكانة ماأنتي ولاان تذهبي الى اي مكان؟؟؟؟
غسان ان قالو لك نريد مساعدتك الجامعة سوف تنهد ماهي المساعدات التي يمكن ان تقدما ؟؟؟؟؟؟

هو انا رح اتنهد بالاول .. بس رح اشوف شو المطلوب مني وبعمل الي بقدر عليه والي انا مقتنع فيه .. 
سوسن لو قالو لك نريد نريد دما فهل تقبلين؟؟؟؟
غسان لو قالو لك انت شخص يوجد داخلك مرض فهل تصدقهم ؟؟ونفس السؤال هاد لسوسن؟؟
_

_مريض نفسي .. لا .. كل واحد ادرى بحاله .._ 

_اما مرض عضوي ممكن اصدق حسب مين الشخص الي قلي .._ 


_شكراااااا حلا على الاسئلة الحلوه .._

----------


## جسر الحياة

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان  
_اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Scorpio  
سوســن ، غســان : 

1 جامعـــتك ؟ جامعة العلوم و التكنولوجيا 
2 تخصصــك ؟ هندسة ميكانيك  
3 أمنيــة حيـــاتك ؟ كثره هي الامنيات .. منها التخرج ووظيفة الاحلام ووو .. 




شكرا سكربيو .._ 




  فهمت عليك ..
شكرا غسان وإن شاء الله تحقق كل أمنياتك ..

----------


## غسان

_تسلم سكربيو .. شكرا الك .._

----------


## دموع الورد

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان 					 
> _اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دموع الورد  
> الاسئلة موجهة الى محمد قسايمة و عمار و سوسن و زهرة التوليب و غسان 
> 
> كان هنا معك يوما ما .. بادلت المشاعر ربما اعتبرته صديقك !!
> وكل شي بحياتكِ !!
> أمنته أسرارك .. شكوت له حزنك 
> ...


  شكرا على الرد غسان...الله يسلمك

----------


## حسان القضاة

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
_مساء الخير اذا كان مساء...وصباح الخير اذا كان صباحا_

_مساء الخير زهره_

_الاسئله موجهه للشباب..حسان ..عمار..محمد..غسان.._

_هطول المطر بماذا يذكرك؟_
_للمطر رائحة تستفز الذاكره لتستحضر ولو وهماً اطياف من غابوا ..فالمطر كان بوصلة اللقاء ...وزهره الشتاء ..احب المطر ..واعشق السير تحت المطر ومعانقة المطر بجنون لا يفسر .. لذا مع انهمار المطر تنهمر الذاكره والذكريات واصوات من غابوا وعطورهم تختلط بارتطام حباب المطر على رصيف حياتي وعطرهم برائحه التراب بعد المطر_
_هل تتوقع ان تجد الحب الكبير؟_
_وجدته ذات مطر_ 

_من هو:_
_شخص لاترفض له طلبا ..؟؟ هي وأمي_

_احسسسن عضووو:حاليا دموع الورد وزهره المطر وساد ستوري وجوري (4)_
_يعجبني في اختيار مواضيعهـ :زهره التوليب وساد ستوري_
_أعضاااااء لهم وحشه اذا غابوا:الكثير من الاعضاء منهم العالي عالي ،مسار الضوء ، احلام_ 
_عضوو خفيف دمـ :عجلوني توب واحمد الزعبي واحساس المطر_
_عضووو محبوووب: مها وزرة التوليب ومحمد قسايمة_ 
_عضووو شخصيتهـ جميله:احمد الزعبي وسوسن_
_عضوووتقيل دم:واحد بس ما بيعرف حاله_
_عضووو مغرور:لا تعليق_

_ماهو:_
_لونك المفضل.. الاسود والازرق_ 
_حلم حياتك ؟؟ أنا وهي والمناره_
_اغنيتك المفضلة ؟؟ اغنية لو فيي لفنانه رائعه غير معروفه (( مي نصر )) وهي موجوده هتا في النصف الثاني من اليوتيوب_ 
_

_

_وقت فراغك كيف بتقضيه ؟؟ في القراءة والكتابة + ارجيلة_
_شي سويتـه وندمت عليه؟؟؟ فوضى الاولويات في حياتي تجر الكثير من الامور الى هذا البند_ 
_متـى اخـر مره بكيــت؟؟؟ قبل 6 أيام_
_شو بتحب تسمع او تشوف لما تضيق بك الدنيا؟؟ افرغ همي على ورق ...شعراً ..نثراً ...بوحاً ..اكتب الرسائل واحرقها_
_ماهو اكثر شئ تخشاه...؟؟ أن أفيق فلا أجد طيفها يبادلني الابتسام_
_ما هي اكثر الامور التي تشغلك وتمضي اكثر وقتك فيها؟ حاليا التفكير_
_هل ندمت فحياتك على شي معيّــن ؟؟؟ على الكثير_ 
_ما هي احلى كلمة قيلت لك ؟؟؟ كلمة أحبك بعد فراق_
_لو رجع الزمان الى الوراء حوالي 7 سنين ماالأحداث التي تتمنى أنها لم تحصل؟_

_على الصعيد الشخصي_

_الكثير من الامور_

_نهايه..كلمه بتوجهها الي_





أنت عامود المنتدى شكرا على كل شيء وعلى الاسئلة الرائعه ... 
دمت بكل خير 
حسان

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسان القضاة 					 
> _اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
> مساء الخير اذا كان مساء...وصباح الخير اذا كان صباحا
> 
> مساء الخير زهره
> 
> الاسئله موجهه للشباب..حسان ..عمار..محمد..غسان..
> ...


حسان..لوجودك دائما..نكهه اخرى
شكرا لردودك المفعمه بالاحساس :SnipeR (62):

----------


## زهره التوليب

الاغنيه تحفه حسان..عنجد تحفه  :SnipeR (62):

----------

